# Ultra portable Apple, du concret ?



## huexley (25 Mai 2007)

Il semblerait que Intel ait quelques trucs sympa dans sa hotte, considérant le WWDC comme Noël 

Source : Gizmodo


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

Ma compagne aimerait un petit portable, l&#233;ger, pour la maison et le boulot.
Il ne faut pas qu'elle voit ceci. 
Elle pr&#233;f&#232;rera une pomme &#224; la place du petit &#233;cran sur le "capot".


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mai 2007)

ils en parlait ce matin sur france info... mais le journaliste avouait ne pas comprendre l'inter&#234;t d'une telle chose... ordinateur d'appoint pour femme belge en phase d'allaitement ou geekerie pour surfer m&#234;me &#224; la boulangerie via wimax .....


----------



## huexley (25 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ordinateur d'appoint pour femme belge en phase d'allaitement








Jérome Colombain il à sûrement le meilleur job possible, pomper les news de Yahoo le soir et les rebalancer le matin, c'est mon idole.

Quiqu'il en soit, moi que me trimballe toute la journée mon portable sur le dos, j 'avoue que je lorgnerais avec envie sur ce genre de produit (si il est aussi bien finit que sur la photo cela va de soit...)


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

Je n'ai pas bien compris le rapport avec Apple et la WWDC. 

Un prototype, fabriqué par Intel... 

En tous cas, et à priori, il me fait un peu peur, ce portable. Il m'a l'air bien fragile... 

Mais bon, on peut supposer qu'à moyen terme, Apple nous sorte un ultra-portable de ce type...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> ils en parlait ce matin sur france info... mais le journaliste avouait ne pas comprendre l'inter&#234;t d'une telle chose... ordinateur d'appoint pour femme belge en phase d'allaitement ou geekerie pour surfer m&#234;me &#224; la boulangerie via wimax .....



Pas belge, Portugaise.   (Tu vas la vexer.  )
Allaitement oui mais en travaillant.  (Le cong&#233; de maternit&#233; est plus court qu'en France au Luxembourg.)
Un portable tr&#232;s l&#233;ger, permettant de surfer, bosser sur des documents de tout type, etc, etc,... en somme, un MacBook plus fin et plus l&#233;ger.
L'&#233;cran doit-&#234;tre au minimum de 12' mais un 13' hyper fin ce n'est pas plus mal.

Le MacBook est tr&#232;s chouette mais beaucoup de MacUser attende un rempla&#231;ant du PowerBook 12'.
Bien entendu, le prix sera un &#233;l&#233;ment d&#233;terminant.


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

Bah je ne pense pas que l'on puisse vraiment voir un jour un digne successeur du PB 12", conjuguant puissance, robustesse, et grande portabilité.

Je suis le premier à le regretter.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> Il semblerait que Intel ait quelques trucs sympa dans sa hotte, considérant le WWDC comme Noël
> 
> Source : Gizmodo



Trop petit


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mai 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Pas belge, Portugaise.   (Tu vas la vexer.  )




ha désolé je croyais que c'était ses origines, et non sa nationalité 


ceci dit 12" pour un ultra-portable je pense que c'est un maximum aujourd'hui le prix varie entre 800 et 1'500 euros...


----------



## huexley (25 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je n'ai pas bien compris le rapport avec Apple et la WWDC.




je simplifie pour ceux qui postent tomb&#233;s du lit...

INTEL = Plateforme Apple  

Indice = Intel ne fabrique pas de PC


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> J&#233;rome Colombain il &#224; s&#251;rement le meilleur job possible, pomper les news de Yahoo le soir et les rebalancer le matin, c'est mon idole.




en m&#234;me temps avec un nom pareil il peut faire que de la merde 

mais c'est pire que yahoo, des fois je me demande si c'est pas plut&#244;t le pseudo de radio de Yoyo :-/


(y'en a qui poste DEPUIS leur lit)


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

huexley a dit:


> je simplifie pour ceux qui postent tombés du lit...
> 
> INTEL = Plateforme Apple
> 
> Indice = Intel ne fabrique pas de PC



Et INTEL = Plateforme pour PC également. 

Je trouve que tu vas vite en besogne, là.

Cela veut juste dire qu'Intel peut fabriquer des puces pour ultraportable (ce qui n'est pas un scoop), et je vois mal le CEO d'Intel débarquer à la prochaine WWDC avec "son machin".

Maintenant, si c'est juste pour avoir un vision futuriste de ce à quoi pourrait ressembler le prochain ultraportable Apple, alors là d'accord.

Mais ce pourrait très bien concerner les prochains ultra-portables PC.

Sur ce, je vais vite me plonger la tête dans le bac à glace, pour être sûr que je suis bien rêveillé.


----------



## Captain_X (25 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et INTEL = Plateforme pour PC également.
> 
> Je trouve que tu vas vite en besogne, là.




y'a pas contradiction, les PC ultra-portable à base intel existe déjà sur la marché... nous on attends juste ceux d'apple (aussi à base intel) mais ca dépends pas d'intel, mais d'apple !!
Donc cette annonce à sa place à la WWDC d'apple et pas à celle de lenovo par exemple..

tu me suis là ?


----------



## divoli (25 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> y'a pas contradiction, les PC ultra-portable &#224; base intel existe d&#233;j&#224; sur la march&#233;... nous on attends juste ceux d'apple (aussi &#224; base intel) mais ca d&#233;pends pas d'intel, mais d'apple !!
> Donc cette annonce &#224; sa place &#224; la WWDC d'apple et pas &#224; celle de lenovo par exemple..
> 
> tu me suis l&#224; ?



Oui, bien s&#251;r, les PC ultraportables existent sur le march&#233; et ils ont encore le droit d'&#233;voluer.

Le notebook tel qu'il est pr&#233;sent&#233; pourrait tr&#232;s bien &#234;tre par la suite estampill&#233; Samsung, Sony, Lenovo ou je ne sais quelle marque.

J'ai l'impression que vous r&#233;cup&#233;rez l'info pour dire que ce sera la prochain ultraportable Apple. Or Apple n'est absolument pas cit&#233; dans cet article...

Maintenant si Apple profite de cette &#233;volution technologique, pour annoncer &#224; la prochaine WWDC la sortie d'un ultraportable, alors oui ce serait un scoop. C'est cela que vous vouliez dire, je suppose.

Enfin bon, cela fait un moment que l'on en parle, d'un ultraportable Apple...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Ils sont magnifiques ces portables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## huexley (25 Mai 2007)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que vous récupérez l'info pour dire que ce sera la prochain ultraportable Apple. Or Apple n'est absolument pas cité dans cet article...



Oui je ne pensais absolument pas à ce que ce concept intel soit simplement estampillé d'une pomme. 

Simplement Intel propose une plateforme [enthousiasme] qui pourrait, peut-être [/enthousiasme] être integré à la gamme Apple qui manque de ce genre de produit. Rien de plus. 

Accessoirement, ces portables "en l'état" sont superbe, pour une fois que le design est réussi et que ce ne soit pas une vague copie est très agréable


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Mai 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> en même temps avec un nom pareil il peut faire que de la merde



Euh... s'en prendre à son nom, c'est plutôt moyen dans le genre... 

Pour revenir au sujet... à peine plus d'un kilo... ça fait en effet grandement envie... je me demande juste quelle est la taille de l'écran.

A.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Juin 2007)

Vu sur Engadget, le futur ultra portable de Dell.

Vous prenez +- les mêmes caractéristiques avec un design et une finition Apple et voilà, le portable le plus sexy du moment.  

Dell XPS m1330,

13.3-inch screen, configurable with LED backlight! (300cd/m2, or 220 with CCFL backlight)
Core 2 Duo processor (up to 2.4GHz), Santa Rosa chipset (965PM/GM)
Up to 4GB DDR2 SDRAM
32GB SSD drive or spinning-platter drive options up to 250GB
Slot-loading dual-layer DVD±RW drive!
Optional NVIDIA GeForce Go 8400M GS / 128MB
WWAN option for Verizon, Sprint, or AT&T
Ethernet, 802.11a, a/g, or n options, Bluetooth option
Integrated 2 megapixel webcam (VGA only on LED-backlit display)
HDMI, VGA, 1394, (2) USB 2.0, integrated media reader (MS, SD, xD), dual mini-PCI slots, fingerprint reader
Dimensions with LED 12.5 x 9.4 x 0.87 - 1.33-inches (318 x 238 x 22.1 - 33.8mm) / with CCFL 12.5 x 9.4 x 0.97 - 1.43-inches (318 x 238 x 24.6 - 36.3mm)
Weight starts at 4 pounds


----------



## kenell (4 Juin 2007)

Waou !!! Pas mal... :rateau: 

Mais on en aura pour la peau du derière pour une telle bombe...

HDMI !!:rateau: 
2 Mpix webcam ??


----------



## divoli (4 Juin 2007)

Bah c'est un Dell, il finira au fond d'un tiroir... :sleep:


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juin 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Vu sur Engadget, le futur ultra portable de Dell.
> 
> Vous prenez +- les mêmes caractéristiques avec un design et une finition Apple et voilà, le portable le plus sexy du moment.



Ouais mais...



Foguenne a dit:


> * 13.3-inch screen*



et surtout



Foguenne a dit:


> Weight starts at *4 pounds*


(1,8 Kg...)

Ben pas pour dire, mais il est un peu grand et un peu lourd pour être l'ultra-portable de mes rêves... 

A.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Juin 2007)

Moi pour m'acheter un portable, j'attends qu'Apple sorte un MBP de la taille du MB ou moins (en fait 13,3" ça me va, mais 12" c'est bien aussi! ), en fait j'ai besoin de la connectique du MBP, donc le Firewire 800 (et/ou Expresscard) sur du plus petit que du 15,4"... J'ai l'impression que ça sera pour la fin de l'année, mais peut-être même pour la sortie de Leopard???
Une bonne raison pour Apple de le faire, c'est qu'il y a la demande. En effet certains parlent d'un MB 15,4", mais où est l'intérêt ? Il y a déjà le MBP 15,4", tu paies plus cher et t'as plus que ce que tu voulais... Un MBP 13,3" ou 12" n'existe pas, si t'as besoin de ce format tu prends un MB et t'as pas la connectique dont tu as besoin, ou tu prends un MBP et t'as pas le format dont tu as besoin...
J'espère que j'étais clair! 
Voilà...


----------



## divoli (11 Juillet 2007)

Il y a aussi cette rumeur. Mais bon, je n'y crois guère, ce site doit avoir la palme des rumeurs qui ne se concrétisent jamais...


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Juillet 2007)

l'Ultra portable sera un condense d'iPhone


----------



## pim (11 Juillet 2007)

Ce genre de rumeurs, c'est un peu comme l'iPhone, cela peut se concr&#233;tiser mardi prochain comme dans 5 ou 6 ans...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ce genre de rumeurs, c'est un peu comme l'iPhone, cela peut se concrétiser mardi prochain comme dans 5 ou 6 ans...



Un peu comme la mise à jour des Apple Display  un jour peut être...


----------



## corloane (17 Juillet 2007)

Le macbook est pas mal (j'en ai un  ), puissance, super clavier, pas si lourd, fin et compact, pas très cher et surtout sous mac OS. 
Je pense qu'Apple sortira sous un ou deux ans un vrai ultra mais prendra garde de ne rien produire tant que les technologies attachées à ce genre de machine (pro., écran et surtout DD) ne seront pas à maturité, et sur ce plan, il est urgent d'attendre...


----------



## pim (17 Juillet 2007)

Je suis (d&#233;sormais) assez d'accord avec toi.

Pour les qualit&#233;s du MacBook ;

Et aussi pour le fait qu'Apple ne doive pas vouloir de compromis. Prenez les Sony ultra-portables : ils sont hyper l&#233;ger et tout petits, mais tournent sur des Core Duo &#224; 1,06 GHz ! Alors qu'avec un &#233;cran LED, un disque dur &#224; m&#233;moire flash moins cher et une batterie plus petite, il y aura sans doute moyen de sortir un portable l&#233;ger, petit, puissant et avec une autonomie correcte, et un prix correct - mais pas encore tout de suite.


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2007)

Ben en tout cas, coté PC, la guerre fait rage...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juillet 2007)

Moi je voudrais le Powerbook G4 12", mais en Intel adapt&#233; MacBook Pro


----------



## corloane (17 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je suis (désormais) assez d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Pour les qualités du MacBook ;
> 
> Et aussi pour le fait qu'Apple ne doive pas vouloir de compromis. Prenez les Sony ultra-portables : ils sont hyper léger et tout petits, mais tournent sur des Core Duo à 1,06 GHz ! Alors qu'avec un écran LED, un disque dur à mémoire flash moins cher et une batterie plus petite, il y aura sans doute moyen de sortir un portable léger, petit, puissant et avec une autonomie correcte, et un prix correct - mais pas encore tout de suite.



J'avais tout en fait en tête le nouveau Sonyhttp://www.journaldugeek.com/?2007/06/29/7528-le-sony-vaio-serie-tz-en-images

De prime abord la machine fait envie, mais quand regarde le prix on se met à réfléchir un peu, puis il n'y a pas mac OSX, et en plus la machine (comme toute machine) n'est pas parfaite: je garde mon Macbook même s'il fait 1kg de plus, il a Mac OSX

La politique d'Apple de "suivre" ses machines me dit qu'il faut attendre encore un peu, à moins d'un macbook pro 13', sorte de macbook en alu mais peu probable vue la version "noire" et le succès des macbook à l'heure actuelle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je voudrais le Powerbook G4 12", mais en Intel adapté MacBook Pro



+1 du genre Toshiba Portégé R500






.


----------



## pim (17 Juillet 2007)

Celui-ci tourne certes avec un Core 2 Duo, mais &#224; 1,2 GHz. Je suis s&#251;r que l'on peut faire cohabiter un "vrai" Core 2 Duo &#224; 2 GHz dans un tout petit bo&#238;tier. Mais c'est certain, pour tout le reste ce PC est parfait (&#224; part bien s&#251;r qu'il ne dispose pas de Mac OS X !)

PS : j'arrive pas &#224; comprendre l'engouement pour les lecteurs d'empreinte digitale. Sans doute est-ce uniquement pour palier une impression diffuse de manque de s&#233;curit&#233; qui doit &#234;tre ressentie par les acheteurs de PC ?!


----------



## divoli (17 Juillet 2007)

:mouais:

Mais c'est un vrai Core 2 Duo. Maintenant si tu veux un Core 2 Duo plus puissant, et (par voie de cons&#233;quence) avec l'autonomie largement r&#233;duite, personne n'en voudra. 

1,2 Ghz, c'est certainement largement suffisant pour ce que l'on peut attendre d'un ultra-portable. L'argument du genre "c'est pas un 2 Ghz" n'a absolument aucun sens et ne tient pas la route.

Moi, je trouve que ce Toshiba est vraiment superbe. Il n'y a pas qu'Apple qui fabrique du bon matos...


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> PS : j'arrive pas à comprendre l'engouement pour les lecteurs d'empreinte digitale. Sans doute est-ce uniquement pour palier une impression diffuse de manque de sécurité qui doit être ressentie par les acheteurs de PC ?!



C'est pour se la pêter !

Imagine : "Vas y louis je te prête mon PC !"

"Ah oui mais tu peux pas l'allumer"  "tu veux mon doigt" .....


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juillet 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> "tu veux mon doigt" .....



on prendra bien un whisky d'abord ? lol (cf "la cité de la peur")


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

pim a dit:


> Celui-ci tourne certes avec un Core 2 Duo, mais à 1,2 GHz. Je suis sûr que l'on peut faire cohabiter un "vrai" Core 2 Duo à 2 GHz dans un tout petit boîtier. Mais c'est certain, pour tout le reste ce PC est parfait (à part bien sûr qu'il ne dispose pas de Mac OS X !)



Pour l'autonomie c'est pas mal du tout, de plus il ne pèse que 999 grammes !


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

Oui, c'est vraiment ce dont je r&#234;ve


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2007)

Toi tu vas avoir un Mac Pro c'est déjà pas mal .


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2007)

Quand on commence une collection, autant aller jusqu'au bout.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Juillet 2007)

Oui, mais un portable pro serait sopn ami id&#233;al pour les d&#233;placements  

Enfin j'ai la palourde upgrad&#233;e pour ca


----------



## noche84 (22 Juillet 2007)

Je dois avouer que pour prendre l'avion ( et partir en vacances ) l'autre jour, j'ai regretté de ne pas avoir un ultraportable d'environs 1kg a prendre avec moi... Les baggages étant limités à 20kg j'ai du me résoudre à ne rien prendre ( tant pis pour les photos effacées parce que je n'avais rien pour les télécharger... )


----------



## Macincal (24 Juillet 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi je voudrais le Powerbook G4 12", mais en Intel adapt&#233; MacBook Pro



Quand je me regarde tous les matins dans mon miroir, avec mon PB 12", je me dis qu'on est vraiment les plus beaux du monde.
Les 12", les derniers avec 1,5 Ghz, 1,25 Go de ram et 80 Go de DD, &#233;taient et sont encore vraiment un must.

Et ils peuvent encore faire tourner des vieilles applis sous OS 9, ce qui sert encore quelquefois.

Pour moi, un an de fonctionnement (pratiquement non stop) impeccable et &#224; pleine puissance, sans chauffe (45&#176; au max sous n'importe quel soft), sans la  moindre d&#233;gradation "physique" : top !

Cependant depuis la sortie du nouveau macbook pro 15" 2,4 ghz, nous ne sommes peut-&#234;tre plus les plus beaux de la terre, me chuchotte mon mirroir.

Ce mac semble le premier &#224; sortir du cycle des mis&#232;res rencontr&#233;es par Apple depuis les premiers macbooks. Et il me tenterait si mon 12" n'&#233;tait pas encore si beau, si neuf, si puissant.

Mais s'il est mince, il est quand m&#234;me plus encombrant que mon 12". Et je reste peut-&#234;tre un peu le roi quelque part... Allez Job, on rabote un peu ce mac et il sera parfait !

Toutes les grandes marques font des 11" et des 12". Pourquoi pas Mac ? Pour se consacrer au iphone, qui n'a pas les fonctions d'un vrai petit ordi mobile comme des vrais pda comme Qtek HTC ou HP, sans windows mobile, sans office mobile, sans vrai clavier, sans stylet ! Pas convaincu.


----------



## Antiphon (1 Août 2007)

Un 10'' comme le Vaio TX ne serait peut-être pas nécessaire ? Ce dont je rêve pour remplacer mon PowerBook 12'', c'est d'un MacBook noir qui aurait subi les modifications suivantes :

une coque en aluminium, ou mieux en carbone, à la fois pour la qualité de la finition et pour contenir le poids (il faut passer sous les 2 kg) ;
une vraie carte graphique, et pas le chipset GMA 950 ;
une partie de la mémoire en flash, afin d'accélérer le démarrage ;
un écran LED, pour la qualité de l'image et l'économie d'énergie (en 13'', ils devraient arriver à le produire sans engendrer de pénurie) ;
une batterie de bonne qualité (c'est le domaine dans lequel les portables régressent ) ;
enfin le prix, aux alentours de 1700  
En attendant, je reste sur mon G4 cabossé, rempli jusqu'à la gueule


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2007)

Antiphon a dit:


> une vraie carte graphique, et pas le chipset GMA 950 ;



Un ultra-portable a priori sera utilis&#233; pour du texte, du mail, du surf et comme un super d&#233;chargeur de cartes-m&#233;moire (donc devrait servir &#224; classer les photos qu'elles contiendraient). 
Pour de telles utilisations, une vraie carte graphique serait-elle vraiment n&#233;cessaire? Pas s&#251;r...

A.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

Moi je pense que ca alourdirait, et ce serait inutile


----------



## bompi (1 Août 2007)

Tout &#224; fait d'accord avec Adrienhb
On s'imagine toujours avoir besoin d'une grande puissance, alors que ... Prendre un ultra-portable pour jouer, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. Et &#233;videmment les joueurs ne sont pas la cible privil&#233;gi&#233;e pour ce genre de produits.

Il faut apprendre &#224; faire des choix.


----------



## guiguilap (1 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec Adrienhb
> On s'imagine toujours avoir besoin d'une grande puissance, alors que ... Prendre un ultra-portable pour jouer, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit très intéressant. Et évidemment les joueurs ne sont pas la cible privilégiée pour ce genre de produits.
> 
> Il faut apprendre à faire des choix.



Et surtout ses priorités  

U n ultraportable n'est pas une machine a tout faire...


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2007)

Antiphon a dit:


> un &#233;cran LED, pour la qualit&#233; de l'image et l'&#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie (en 13'', ils devraient arriver &#224; le produire sans engendrer de p&#233;nurie&#8230;) ;



J'avais oubli&#233; ceci: si l'ultra-portable d'Apple fait 13", ce sera un portable... l'ultra devra faire au plus 12, voir 11", et pourquoi pas 10 comme tu le disais?



bompi a dit:


> Prendre un ultra-portable pour jouer, je ne suis pas s&#251;r que ce soit tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant.



Idem, il ne servira pas non plus pour faire du montage vid&#233;o ou du traitement de l'image (en dehors de retirer les yeux rouges et de recadrer la photo)...

A.


----------



## Antiphon (1 Août 2007)

Mais le 12'' n'avait-il pas une vraie carte graphique ? En outre, si tel n'&#233;tait pas le cas du MacBook Pro Mini, la diff&#233;rence de prix avec le MacBook noir serait-elle justifi&#233;e ? Pour avoir un &#233;cran plus petit et une coque en aluminium ou en carbone, &#231;a ferait cher&#8230; Maintenant, s'il existe un jour, je doute qu'il soit aussi abordable, vu l'habitude qu'a Apple de ne pas &#234;tre tendre avec les prix&#8230; Il ne faut pas oublier que les Sony sont &#224; 1999,15 &#8364; (TZ - 1,19 kg - 11,1'') et 2499,15 &#8364; (TX - 1,25 kg - 11,1'')&#8230; :casse:

P.S. : Effectivement, les Sony ont une GMA 950 et un Intel Core Duo 2 basse tension.


----------



## Adrienhb (1 Août 2007)

Oui, mais le 12" fait 2kg et des broutilles... Un ultra-portable devra peser moins, beaucoup moins!

Et puis pourquoi Ce devrait être un MacBook Pro Mini? 
Perso, je me contenterais largement d'un MacBook Mini. La coque en alu ou en carbonne... mouais... le plastique de mon iBook m'a toujours largement suffit.

Par contre tu as raison que dans tous les cas, ce sera des machines chères...

A.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2007)

Tiens, et pourquoi pas un petit boîtier hyper léger, juste écran clavier - à brancher sur un iPhone par exemple (qui, du coup, servirait d'UC)

Non ?


----------



## msinno (1 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, et pourquoi pas un petit bo&#238;tier hyper l&#233;ger, juste &#233;cran clavier - &#224; brancher sur un iPhone par exemple (qui, du coup, servirait d'UC)
> 
> Non ?



non non... a part si tu veux revenir au moyen age informatique....

[Edit]: javais compris la blague hein... (enfin si c'etait bien une blague...)


----------



## pim (7 Août 2007)

Le "One More Thing" de ce soir ?

Source : mes d&#233;sirs & fantasmes les plus fous (!)

S&#233;rieusement, les ultra-portables &#224; &#233;cran 12" ont envahi les rayons de nos supermarch&#233;s pour la rentr&#233;e, et il est tout &#224; fait cocasse de voir que Apple est absent de la "niche" marketing qu'elle a contribu&#233; &#224; faire appara&#238;tre (avec, entre autres, IBM et ses ThinkPad).


----------



## chnies (8 Août 2007)

ouais bin moi je suis super deçu qu'il n'y ai pas eu hier soir d'annonces concernant un urltra portable....je pensais m'en acheter un bientot c'est loupé. je vais continuer à trinballer mon MBP ou alors acheter un macbook mais bon y a pas trop difference.


----------



## fwedo (8 Août 2007)

pareil...
y'a pas des rumeurs pour l'apple expo de septembre ??
je me donne jusqu'&#224; la sortie de 10.5 et apr&#232;s tant pis, j'achete le macbook 13...
mais ca serait par d&#233;pit...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Août 2007)

Oui c'est dommage... mais presque (?) tous les diagnostics des sites ont eu raison hier! 
Maintenant pour notre ultraportable c'est peut-être en octobre ou plutôt décembre/janvier que ça risque de bouger...

Au fait, maintenant toute la gamme Apple a le look alu ! Le macbook pourrait revêtir la même robe à la prochaine mise à jour...           ...et peut-être qu'il y aura un nouveau???... espérons. :rose:


----------



## noche84 (10 Août 2007)

J'y ai pensé aussi ( a l'alu... ) le mac mini est moitié alu, moitié blanc lui donc qui sait, peut-etre un macbook de la même trempe.

Steve a noté que l'avantage était aussi écologique et vu qu'il a promis de faire des efforts, peut-être que tout va être modifié dans le même sens.

Pour compléter le mouvement écolo, il faudra aussi modifier l'isight et ça sera parfait


----------



## Gullyver (10 Août 2007)

En tout cas on ne verra pas ça avant janvier. C'est dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de Keynote pour l'Apple expo de Paris. Là on aurait pu lancer les rumeurs les plus folles concernant l'iphone en Europe, les ultra-portables, une sortie de Leopard anticipée...

Dommage. Vraiment dommage. Pourquoi Steve ne vient plus en France?


----------



## corloane (14 Août 2007)

J'attends comme vous un petit laptop Apple, en attendant je me console avec mon Macbook qui branché à un écran 20' me sert d'ordi principal (et non joueur, je dois dire que la machine m'étonne par ses permormances, j'ai 2Go de mémoire). 
Je suis sûr qu'Apple attend que les technologie arrivent à maturité, notamment en ce qui concerne les disques dur flash, pour se lancer dans le tout léger, car une fois la machine produite, fidèle à ses habitudes, la Pomme la suivra assez longtemps et vous conviendrez que sur ce plan il faut encore atendre un peu


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (17 Août 2007)

Hello
Pour ne pas perdre le fil de l'actualit&#233;  


> *MacG&#233;*
> Au fil des ann&#233;es, l&#8217;&#233;paisseur des portables Apple se r&#233;duit. Au rythme o&#249; vont les choses, ce sont les ports (USB, Ethernet, FireWire) qui vont poser probl&#232;me et emp&#234;cher la miniaturisation des portables. C&#8217;est pour cela que les ing&#233;nieurs d&#8217;Apple travaillent &#224; une sorte de petit boitier qui s&#8217;enficherait au dos du portable et qui contiendrait les diff&#233;rents ports dont l&#8217;utilisateur a besoin. Cette invention, qu&#8217;Apple a brevet&#233;e le 17 avril, pourrait se retrouver sur le fameux ultraportable qui serait en cours d&#8217;&#233;laboration dans les laboratoires de Cupertino.


Avec le ptit lien AppleInsider pour les images :rateau: 

Bon, Si on comprend bien les sch&#233;mas, on peut donc s'attendre &#224; un portable r&#233;ellement ultra fin. -> Peut-&#234;tre le plus fin du march&#233;!
Au deuxi&#232;me trimestre 2008, Intel sort les Peryn (pour mobile) basse et ultra basse consommation. -> Apple pourrait sortir un ultra-portable dot&#233; d'une autonomie plus qu'acceptable!
Tout &#231;a s'annonce tr&#232;s bien!! :rateau:


----------



## corloane (17 Août 2007)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Hello
> Pour ne pas perdre le fil de l'actualité
> 
> Avec le ptit lien AppleInsider pour les images :rateau:
> ...



Vague, très vague c'est dessins au crayon... Je ne crois pas que l'ultra d'Apple naisse des ports USB, aussi mini soient-ils, il s'agit simplement d'un brevet Apple comme elle en produit des centaines, Apple restant à la pointe de la recherche...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

*Moi, plus ca va et plus je pense que ce fake va se rapprocher de la r&#233;alit&#233;...*


----------



## divoli (17 Août 2007)

Pas à ce point là. La miniaturisation a ses limites; il faut un portable que l'on puisse concrètement utiliser.


----------



## duracel (17 Août 2007)

Pour ce fake (ancien), le type a pris un ipod.
Je vois mal un clavier sur la surface d'un ipod 
L'ultra portable bénéficiera peut êtredu multi touch.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

Oui, ca se voit bien que ce sont deux iPods, mais moi je trouve que l'Ultra-portable selon Apple pourrait bien ressembler a ca...


----------



## corloane (17 Août 2007)

Finalement ça feraut pas plus petit que le N90 de Nokia, donc double emploi avec iphone, donc impossible... 
Non, moi je crois dans un premier temps à un Macbookpro 13' et (beaucoup) plus tard un ultra 10'


----------



## tarte en pion ! (17 Août 2007)

On voit avec tout ces brevets pour ultraportables que Apple y travaille: mutitouch sur un grand trackpad, et mini ports...
Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre pas pour tout de suite, il faut au moins attendre les Peryn.

Je pense que :
-pour ne pas faire double emploi avec l'iphone le fake ci-dessus ne peut devenir r&#233;alit&#233;
-pour continuer &#224; vendre des mb et des mbp (pour leur prix et leurs avantages respectifs) il faut que &#231;a soit plus petit que 13" tout en restant utilisable (11"?) pour beaucoup de choses (bureautique &#224; la base)... 1024pix de largeur serait pas mal je pense... mais pas en dessous!


Et de plus &#231;a ne s'ancrerait pas dans une gamme actuelle... si on veut rentrer un minimum dans la logique d'Apple! Mais bien s&#251;r ce sont des r&#233;flexions...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

Moi a mon avis Apple ne va pas taper dans l'original et se casser la t&#234;te, il va se contenter d'un MacBook Pro 13"...


----------



## duracel (17 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi a mon avis Apple ne va pas taper dans l'original et se casser la tête, il va se contenter d'un MacBook Pro 13"...


 
On va y arriver prochainement (dans les 6 mois). Apple se tourne vers l'alu, et le macbook est le dernier ordi a être en plastique. Je pense que la prochaine mise à jour du macbook apportera un changement de coque au profit de l'alu.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Août 2007)

Oui, donc en gros, plus de diff&#233;rences physiques entre les gammes...


----------



## duracel (17 Août 2007)

guiguilap a dit:


> Oui, donc en gros, plus de différences physiques entre les gammes...


 
Peut être.
Je pense d'ailleurs que depuis quelques temps, la tendance est à la réduction des différences entre les gammes. 
Pour moi cela date du moment où les ibook sont passés au G4. Depuis la différence entre ibook et pb a baissé. Auparavant, on avait une différence de processeurs selon les games (g3 ib et g4 pb), et aussi deux gammes complètes: 2 ibook et 3 pb.
Depuis intel, les processeurs sont les mêmes, et la différence vient de la taille de l'écran principalement et aussi la CG.
C'est aussi pour cela que je pense que le macbook plastique et amené à disparaître et s'intégrega dans une gamme de portable unique. 
Il doit y avoir une logique commerciale/marketing derrière, (enfin peut être).


----------



## ticus (19 Septembre 2007)

je fais remonter le sujet.... 

Y a t il des rumeurs quant au remplaçant de feu powerbook 12" ?

C'est vraiment LE truc qui manque


----------



## divoli (19 Septembre 2007)

Non.


----------



## naas (19 Septembre 2007)

Hormis les jap et les tops exec, je ne rencontre pas beaucoup d'ultra portable depuis quelques années.
D'un autre coté quand tu déplies un clavier stowoway et un palm en bluetooth, benh faut assumer les regards :sick:


----------



## noche84 (20 Septembre 2007)

Et pour moi le 12 pouces n'est pas un ultraportable... J'en ai un sur les genoux et non... J'appellerais plutot ça un "vrai portable" ;-)

Mais quand je dois le prendre avoir moi j'hésite tjrs... Encore trop encombrant et lourd... Il faudrait un portable d'encore un cran en dessous ( et je me refuse d'aller voir sur ebay pour acheter un sony, j'ai décidé de quitter définitivement le monde PC il y a 1 an et demi, c'est pas pour m'y remettre  )


----------



## davvv (21 Septembre 2007)

Moi j'aimerais bien un Iphone qui fasse ultra portable :rateau: 
Qu'on y puisse y brancher un clavier et une souris, qu'il puisse faire tourner Iwork et c'est du tout bon :love: 

je rêve :rateau:


----------



## CBi (21 Septembre 2007)

davvv a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais bien un Iphone qui fasse ultra portable :rateau:
> Qu'on y puisse y brancher un clavier et une souris, qu'il puisse faire tourner Iwork et c'est du tout bon :love:
> 
> je rêve :rateau:



Rêve ? Pas tant que ça... Avec un clavier et une souris bluetooth, technologiquement, ce serait tout à fait possible !


----------



## corloane (22 Septembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Rêve ? Pas tant que ça... Avec un clavier et une souris bluetooth, technologiquement, ce serait tout à fait possible !



Au fait, qq a essayé ça sur l'iphone? C'est peut-être la raison d'être du clavier USB "réduit" que nous a sorti la Pomme: être transportable. QQ a des infos sur les applications bureautiques sur l'iphone?


----------



## naas (22 Septembre 2007)

C'est qui QQ ?


----------



## corloane (22 Septembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> C'est qui QQ ?



quelqu'un :rateau:


----------



## pim (22 Septembre 2007)

Je pense que *naas* pointait plutôt du doigt l'emploi d'une abréviation  

Concernant l'hypothétique ultra portable Apple, ce pourrait bien finalement être un MacBook équipé d'un clavier ultra fin et avec un look "alu" :

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=127014

Cela réglerait du même coup le délicat problème de cannibalisation entre gammes que l'on avait à l'époque des iBook 12" / PowerBook 12"


----------



## corloane (22 Septembre 2007)

et &#224; ton avis, on l'appellerait Macbook "pro" et &#224; l'instar des imacs r&#233;cemment fini les Macbooks blancs tout court?

par rapport &#224; mon Macbook (qui a d&#233;j&#224; un clavier ulra fin) je voudrais qu'on le taille moins grand (ce qui est possible avec le cadre autour de l'&#233;cran), plus fin, et moins lourd. Et surtout avec un meilleur &#233;cran.


----------



## Staby (22 Septembre 2007)

La Praline... Ou peut etre que ca veut tout simplement dire "Quelqu'un"


----------



## Staby (22 Septembre 2007)

Apres mon intervention Inutile, je connais un Beta Testeur. Qui avait testé le iPod Touch notemment. Apparement, entre fevrier et main... une petite annonce concernant un portable tre portable devrait retentir...


----------



## pim (22 Septembre 2007)

Staby a dit:


> Apres mon intervention Inutile, je connais un Beta Testeur. Qui avait testé le iPod Touch notemment. Apparement, entre fevrier et main... une petite annonce concernant un portable tre portable devrait retentir...



Hum... Je vois... Tu dois sans doute parler de Jonathan Ive !


----------



## raphpascual (22 Septembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Hum... Je vois... Tu dois sans doute parler de Jonathan Ive !



Non non, un pote chef de rayon chez carrefour


----------



## pim (22 Septembre 2007)

raphpascual a dit:


> Non non, un pote chef de rayon chez carrefour



Ah ! Alors ce n'est pas un Béta testeur, mais plutôt un mythomane. Ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil  

Cordialement


----------



## tyler_d (23 Septembre 2007)

c'est marrant, parce qu'ici, on ne croit jamais les personnes qui pensent avoir de vraies infos venant de la pomme...
je ne veux pas prendre la défense de Staby, mais l'éternelle réaction (très infantile) est un peu fatiguante à la longue (je ne parle pas des bonnes blagues  

Alors ok il y a beaucoup de mitos, mais demandez vous combien de personne peuvent etre au courant ? et bien beaucoup !  mais juste avant la commercialisation d'un produit, il y a forcément pas mal de gens au courant ! d'où des fuites comme pour l'ipod nano...

- employés de chez apple (et pas forcément les plus haut placés) aux us
- employes de chez apple en europe (qui doivent avoir moins de scrupule à lâcher une info....)
- fabriquant (du produit et de son emballage)
- agence de com
- distributeur
etc etc

et ba au total, ça fait un paquet quand même.


----------



## Staby (23 Septembre 2007)

tyler_d a dit:


> c'est marrant, parce qu'ici, on ne croit jamais les personnes qui pensent avoir de vraies infos venant de la pomme...
> je ne veux pas prendre la défense de Staby, mais l'éternelle réaction (très infantile) est un peu fatiguante à la longue (je ne parle pas des bonnes blagues
> 
> Alors ok il y a beaucoup de mitos, mais demandez vous combien de personne peuvent etre au courant ? et bien beaucoup ! mais juste avant la commercialisation d'un produit, il y a forcément pas mal de gens au courant ! d'où des fuites comme pour l'ipod nano...
> ...


 
Tout a fait d'accord avec toi, je suis venu sur ce forum parce que je trouvais les gens agreables contrairement a d'autres où les membres avec un peu d'experience forment un espece d'alliance meprisante... Alors restez comme ca ca nous ferait plaisir  
Pour ce ui est de l'info, je n'avait pas parlé de l'ipod touch pour eviter ce genre de remarques... Alors Pour cette fois, Wait And See...


----------



## pim (23 Septembre 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; j'ai &#233;t&#233; m&#233;prisant sur ce coup (je suis assez lunatique, il m'arrive d'&#234;tre parfois d'humeur... caustique !)


----------



## noche84 (23 Septembre 2007)

Hé hé moi étant très naif de toute façon, on me direrait même qu'on est neveu de Steve Jobs, je pourrais le croire...

Il faut bien des bétas testeur, évidemment je suppose qu'ils travaillent au sein d'Apple ou dans un programme très choisi donc je pense que nous n'en saurons pas plus...

Mais après tout, si Staby a une source, faisons-lui confiance...

Afin de nous donner une idée, combien de temps avant la sortie du Touch en avais-tu entendu parler ? ( afin de pronostiquer sur le portable )


----------



## Staby (24 Septembre 2007)

A vrai dire pas longtemps pour l'iPod parce que j'avais perdu contact, mais il en a recu 3 et les a donné a des potes le jour de la sortie  Je lui ai demandé quelques tuyaux, notemment sur un macbook tactile, et il m'a repondu qu'il n'avait pas entedu parler de ca, mais que d'ici un an, on aura un macbook minuscule a base de ports et lecteurs externes... ca me plait pas trop mais bon... il devrait etre annoncé d'ici fevrier... Voila


----------



## noche84 (24 Septembre 2007)

Magnifique... Ca me rappelle un brevet où on voyait les ports qui se "clipsaient" au dos du portable... C'est pas mal et ça fait du poids facilement gagné.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Septembre 2007)

Comment rendre un MacBook plus petit qu'il ne l'est ?
En cherchant &#224; r&#233;duire, voire &#224; supprimer, ce qui prend le plus de place, &#224; savoir :
- le lecteur optique
- la batterie

De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que Steve a fait dispara&#238;tre pr&#233;matur&#233;ment le lecteur de disquettes des Macs, et plus tard, les modems t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, il me para&#238;t in&#233;luctable qu'il fasse dispara&#238;tre bient&#244;t les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD, au moins dans un premier temps des portables qui se veulent petits et l&#233;gers.

Cela aurait un double avantage : gain de place (c'est fou la place que &#231;a prend ce truc dans mon MacBook) et gain financier (un &#233;l&#233;ment &#224; fournir en moins, des risques de pannes et retour SAV en moins) qui pourrait &#234;tre r&#233;affect&#233; &#224; un autre poste.
Par exemple, l'&#233;conomie d'un graveur DVD pourrait financer, au moins en partie, un DD en flash au lieu d'un DD classique. Prenez l'iPod Touch, il fait d&#233;j&#224; 16Go, si vous multipliez cette m&#233;moire par 3, vous obtenez 48Go, soit une m&#233;moire relativement confortable pour un ultraportable (les MacBooks il y a un an d&#233;marraient &#224; 40 Go je crois), et &#231;a resterait d'un surco&#251;t encore acceptable, je pense.

Cela permettrait du m&#234;me coup d'avoir une batterie plus petite, plus l&#233;g&#232;re, et peut-&#234;tre moins ch&#232;re aussi. Car actuellement, la batterie du MacBook est gigantesque.

Imaginez le gain de place sans le lecteur optique et avec une batterie plus petite, plus quelques am&#233;liorations cosm&#233;tiques comme un clavier encore plus fin, et des marges plus petites autour de l'&#233;cran, et vous l'avez, votre ultraportable.
Un peu plus cher qu'un MacBook normal, mais pas forc&#233;ment de beaucoup.

Petite pr&#233;cision au sujet du graveur DVD : je suis convaincu que Steve Jobs ne croit pas en l'avenir de ce support. Voyez comme il a presque d&#233;nigr&#233; iDVD lors de la pr&#233;sentation d'iLife ("il y a encore quelques personnes qui souhaitent graver des DVD, donc on leur laisse ce soft", c'est presque ce qu'il a dit en substance).
&#199;a prend de la place, &#231;a fait du bruit, c'est lent, &#231;a consomme de la batterie, &#231;a tombe en panne, bref, que des ennuis ce machin.

Je pense que toute la strat&#233;gie est tourn&#233;e sur Internet.

Alors, comment remplacer mes DVD d'installation ?
Bah, Internet.
Et comment mettre de la musique sur mon ultraportable sans lecteur CD ?
Bah, iTunes Store.
Et comment regarder un film sur mon ultraportable sans lecteur DVD ?
Bah, iTunes Store.

Bref, le DVD, c'est (bient&#244;t) le pass&#233;.


----------



## alex42 (24 Septembre 2007)

Intéressant, c'est ce qui est justement dit sur 9to5 Mac:
http://9to5mac.com/no-dvd-in-the-new-macbook-253453425

On y pensant, plus de lecteur DVD dans un Macbook ultra fin, cela rendrait bien des services. De toute façon, le gravage, c'est plus à faire tranquillement chez soi, sur un bureau et pas en déplacement quand on ouvre son MacBook assis dehors.
Alors vive le graveur de DVD externe et pas de lecteur DVD dans un ultra portable.


----------



## duracel (24 Septembre 2007)

D'après l'analyse de fredintosh l'abandon du lecteur optique serait aussi une façon de "fidéliser" le client. En redant l'utilisation de l'itunes store incontournanle (ou presque). Et donc plus de gains grâce aux films et à la musique en bonne logique commerciale.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2007)

Question batterie, il faut regarder plusieurs pistes s&#233;par&#233;es en deux cat&#233;gories:
1 ce qui consomme
2 ce qui produit de l'&#233;nergie

pour le 1 prenons l'&#233;cran et les parties m&#233;caniques ainsi que les wifi/bluetooh
pour le 2 l'hydrog&#232;ne, la technologie est  pr&#234;te mais pas les l&#233;gislations.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (24 Septembre 2007)

Moi je pense plutôt à un lecteur optique monté par dessous comme dans le célèbre brevet. Mais s'il n'y en a pas je l'achète quand même, c'est pas trop grave, pour ce que ça sert en déplacement! 

Par contre, j'ai lu je ne sais plus où que les grossistes commencent à avoir des problèmes de livraisons de la part d'Apple...

Ca vient ! 

EDIT: Je pense que les macbook vont devenir en alu sans trop de modifs pour cette mise à jour et qu'un ultraportable plutôt pro devrait être introduit en plus... parce qu'apparemment  maintenant ça commence à devenir sérieux... Des rumeurs d'avril (je crois, environ) disaient  que l'ultraportable est pour la fin 2007/début 2008...  attendons un peu, je pense qu'on en saura bientôt plus!  (j'espère...:rateau


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> De la m&#234;me fa&#231;on que Steve a fait dispara&#238;tre pr&#233;matur&#233;ment le lecteur de disquettes des Macs, et plus tard, les modems t&#233;l&#233;phoniques, il me para&#238;t in&#233;luctable qu'il fasse dispara&#238;tre bient&#244;t les lecteurs/graveurs de DVD, au moins dans un premier temps des portables qui se veulent petits et l&#233;gers.



Les lecteurs de disquettes ont simplement &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233;s par des lecteurs optiques.

Ceci dit, je suis globalement d'accord avec ton analyse.
Je pense que la plupart des utilisateurs (m&#234;me actuellement) ne se sert pas constamment du lecteur optique. Et qu'un ordinateur plus l&#233;ger, plus fin, plus petit, est une solution tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante pour bon nombre.

Avec un lecteur/graveur externe d'appoint (portable ou non)...


----------



## alargeau (24 Septembre 2007)

Si Apple sort un nouveau MacBook alors celui-ci sera forcément avec un lecteur optique. Le MacBook est l'entrée de gamme des portables, vendus en grande quantité aux universitaires Américains et Européens, imaginez donc un retrait du lecteur optique, et une bonne partie des utilisateurs s'en iront vite fait, moi le premier. Les CD et DVD, on a beau dire (et M. Jobs pense ce qu'il veut), mais ça sert encore énormément, et leur disparition ne se fera pas immédiatement.
S'il s'agit d'un ultra portable, alors en effet, il se pourrait bien qu'Apple reproduise l'effet "modem externe", comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas avec la plupart des ultra-portables.
Mais ne rêvons pas trop, le nouveau MacBook sera identique à l'actuel, seuls quelques éléments changeront, dont, malheureusement la couleur... (moi, je l'aime bien ce blanc !).


----------



## alexandra23 (24 Septembre 2007)

tout à fait d'accord avec toi. Le macbook étant le portable grand public d'apple, le lecteur/graveur dvd est indispensable !


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2007)

si des nantais peuvent aller les 9 et 10 octobre &#224; cette conf&#233;rence
les petits gars de http://www.millenniumcell.com parlerons du futur tr&#232;s proche des batteries &#224; hydrog&#232;ne.
Comme d'hab les militaires seront les premiers &#224; posseder ces joujous mais l'&#233;tape prochaine genre 4 ou 5 ans sera pour les portables...


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

alargeau a dit:


> Si Apple sort un nouveau MacBook alors celui-ci sera forc&#233;ment avec un lecteur optique.



Le MacBook, oui. 

Si ce n'est que le MacBook n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; un ultraportable...


Ce qu'attendent certains, c'est justement un ultraportable proche de la d&#233;finition de Fredintosh. Pas un MacBook "remasteris&#233;"...

Ce potentiel ultraportable ne va pas faire disparaitre le MacBook, ou en tout cas pas &#224; court ou moyen terme.


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2007)

Pour revenir un (court) instant sur l'&#233;ventuelle disparition des lecteurs optiques : vous n'avez pas fait mention des m&#233;moires type clef USB (ou FW, pourquoi pas) pour les remplacer.
On remplace tout/une partie du disque dur interne par de la m&#233;moire flash. De m&#234;me, on peut avantageusement remplacer le lecteur DVD par une clef. On en trouve facilement &#224; 4 GB voire 8 GB.
D&#233;marrer sur une clef USB, on sait faire, non ? Donc livrer l'ordinateur avec une clef contenant le syst&#232;me au lieu d'un DVD, c'est pas mal. Personnellement, cela m'irait assez bien. En d&#233;placement, l'encombrement serait moindre.


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2007)

L'avantage du dvd, c'est que l'utilsateur lamba ne peut pas l'effacer.
Autant je trouve l'id&#233;e de la cl&#233; usb fantastique, autant d'un point de vue apple, je resterais sur le dvd.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Septembre 2007)

On doit bien pouvoir fabriquer des cl&#233;s USB "sp&#233;ciales" non effa&#231;ables... &#199;a ne me para&#238;t pas insurmontable, non ?


----------



## divoli (24 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> On doit bien pouvoir fabriquer des clés USB "spéciales" non effaçables... Ça ne me paraît pas insurmontable, non ?



Ben ça existe déjà, enfin plus ou moins. Il y a ces verrous, logiciels ou physiques, que l'on trouve sur certaines clés...


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2007)

Ensuite cot&#233; &#233;cran, il faudrait une nouvelle techno. qui soit tr&#232;s basse consommation comme par exemple ces &#233;crans &#233;labor&#233;s par fujitsu ne consommant aucune &#233;nergie pour maintenir l'affichage.


----------



## chounim (24 Septembre 2007)

les "clef usb" antieffacage ou copiage se font deja
par exemple la celebre iLok utilisée par digidesign pour démarer son protools HD, sont utilisés aussi des dungles (meme chose) par avid, elles contiennent juste la liscense des applications...

sinon, le lecteur optique, je ne m'en suis servi uniquement pour pir*t*r des trucs et installer mon OS...autant le dégager sur un ultraportable, qui n'est pas vraiment destiné a etre LA machine premiere de l'utilisateur, mais une simple annexe voyageuse...


----------



## noche84 (25 Septembre 2007)

D'ailleurs certains concurents produisent déjà des ultraportables sans lecteur optique... 

Pour ce qui est du système en clé, il est vrai que si Apple propose son OS sur clé USB ( ce qui serait une excellente idée pour ce type d'ordinateur ), ils peuvent en effet verouiller la clé en usine...

Quoi qu'il en soit, hier encore je pestais de ne pas avec un ultra-portable avec moi... Donc vivement la sortie


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Petite précision au sujet du graveur DVD : je suis convaincu que Steve Jobs ne croit pas en l'avenir de ce support. Voyez comme il a presque dénigré iDVD lors de la présentation d'iLife ("il y a encore quelques personnes qui souhaitent graver des DVD, donc on leur laisse ce soft", c'est presque ce qu'il a dit en substance).



Et pas seulement en substance : il effectivement dit explicitement, et à plusieurs reprises, que le DVD était has-been.
Mais, pour ne pas faire dire à Steve ce qu'il n'a pas dit, le contexte (présentation de iMovie, puis de iDVD) indiquait clairement qu'il parlait des DVD comme mode de diffusion de vidéos personnelles, maintenant remplacé par la publication en ligne.


----------



## vir03 (27 Septembre 2007)

Selon Apple Insider, Apple pourrait se relancer dans les PDAs.





&#231;a au moins c'est de l'ultra portable.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (27 Septembre 2007)

Mais c'est peut-&#234;tre pas le plus productif... Je taperais plus vite sur un clavier d'ultraportable que sur un pda... J'y crois pas trop. Mais apr&#232;s tout d&#233;pend de l'ergonomie du produit lui-m&#234;me et de ses possibilit&#233;s.
...enfin c'est mon avis... un pda ne vaudra jamais un ultraportable, m&#234;me (ou plut&#244;t surtout) en 1024*800 !


----------



## huexley (27 Septembre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> Selon Apple Insider, Apple pourrait se relancer dans les PDAs.



Quelque part quand on voit que la majorité des hacks de iPhone vont dans le sens de lui rajouter des fonction pd-esques, je vois déjà les yeux de Jobs faire comme les yeux de onc' Picsou et se dire "pourquoi pas" en se frottant la barbe


----------



## naas (27 Septembre 2007)

Ou alors je me dis:" tain ces hackeurs font chier, je prepare en secret mes applis iwork sur itouche et ils me foutent le bokson"


----------



## bompi (27 Septembre 2007)

Je dirais que, si PDA il doit y avoir, ce sera un (vrai) _smartphone_. l'iPhone est un sympathique gadget tr&#232;s bien vendu (et volontiers achet&#233; ) mais pas encore un PDA.
Il "suffit" de lui ajouter les bonnes applications avec l'interface appropri&#233;e et voil&#224; un PDA tout frais.

Quel int&#233;r&#234;t y aurait-il &#224; cr&#233;er une troisi&#232;me ligne, apr&#232;s iPhone et iPod Touch ?  &#192; mon avis, ce serait se compliquer la vie.

Cela &#233;tant dit, je me trompe s&#251;rement.


----------



## CBi (27 Septembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais que, si PDA il doit y avoir, ce sera un (vrai) _smartphone_. l'iPhone est un sympathique gadget très bien vendu (et volontiers acheté ) mais pas encore un PDA.
> Il "suffit" de lui ajouter les bonnes applications avec l'interface appropriée et voilà un PDA tout frais.
> 
> Quel intérêt y aurait-il à créer une troisième ligne, après iPhone et iPod Touch ?  À mon avis, ce serait se compliquer la vie.
> ...



Proposer dans quelques mois une gamme Gen2 qui serait iPhone ou iPod Touch à l'identique avec juste des fonctions pda en plus, ce serait en effet bien sympa, et Apple gagnerait un client (moi).


----------



## naas (27 Septembre 2007)

C'est en fait ce qui me freine dans l'achat impulsif de l'iphone, j'ai besoin d'un pda, pas d'un iphone &#224; l'heure actuelle (la preuve je n'ai pas de gsm  ) et un ipod.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Octobre 2007)

Je fais remonter le topic... 
C'est &#231;a qu'il nous faut &#224; nous , ou plus petit !  11" par exemple... 

EDIT: En Mac bien s&#251;r... et plus beau!


----------



## oso (13 Octobre 2007)

Je crois que l'idéal c'est ça : http://www.clubic.com/actualite-74649-toshiba-portege-r500-800-grammes.html


----------



## vir03 (6 Novembre 2007)

tablet mac?


----------



## super_bretzel (6 Novembre 2007)

Je pense que le Tablet mac existe déjà .....  En deux version même:
Iphone et Ipod Touch,

Je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt commercial pour Apple de faire un "tablet mac". Maintenant.... je ne voyais pas non plus l'interet commercial pour Apple de faire un telephone....


----------



## Staby (7 Novembre 2007)

super_bretzel a dit:


> je ne voyais pas non plus l'interet commercial pour Apple de faire un telephone....



Euw ils y ont trouvé un interet, et ils ne se sont pas trompés..
Et puis nous ausis on y trouve un interêt, un grand même....:love:


----------



## UnAm (7 Novembre 2007)

vir03 a dit:


> tablet mac?



je veux!
les infos d'Asus ont l'air assez "grosses" quand même  :love: que du bon... & pi les brevets, toussa...
Mais bon, faut pas s'enflammer non plus... :rateau:


----------



## Staby (7 Novembre 2007)

C'est &#233;norme ca http://www.axiotron.com/index.php?id=modbook


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Novembre 2007)

Staby a dit:


> C'est énorme ca http://www.axiotron.com/index.php?id=modbook



Oui mais c'est vieux.......mais toujours pas sorti !


----------



## pbas400 (9 Novembre 2007)

ca aussi c est interessant
http://www.blogeee.net/2007/09/19/asus-eee-701-le-test-partie-i/


en attendant un 12 Alu chez APPLE


----------



## pim (9 Novembre 2007)

G&#233;nial ! Et dire que les MacBooks sont fabriqu&#233;s par Asus... &#199;a fait r&#234;ver ce genre de machines. R&#234;ver de pouvoir d&#232;s maintenant se bidouiller une installation de Mac OS X pour le faire tourner dedans directement (car Linux ou Windows, c'est bon merci j'en veux pas, berk).


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2007)

Je veux pas casser l'ambiance, mais je le trouve affreux, on dirait un ordinateur Playschool.
J'esp&#232;re qu'Apple saura faire quelque chose de mieux inspir&#233; et... "diff&#233;rent".


----------



## pim (9 Novembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je veux pas casser l'ambiance, mais je le trouve affreux, on dirait un ordinateur Playschool.
> J'espère qu'Apple saura faire quelque chose de mieux inspiré et... "différent".



Non non tu casses pas l'ambiance, on a tous vu que c'est un PC. Il est évident que Apple nous monterais là dessus une coque du même genre que le MacBook, avec un port mini DVI pour l'écran, pas de lecteur de carte SansDisk ni de port Modem et un clavier avec une touche Pomme !


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas... Plus j'y pense, plus je crois que l'ultra-portable, vu comme un MacBook en plus petit, n'est pas pr&#232;s de sortir.
J'ai l'impression qu'au dessous d'une certaine taille, il faut une forme radicalement diff&#233;rente, plus proche d'une tablette que d'un "notebook", et que c'est plut&#244;t la tendance qui se dessine chez Apple pour les appareils nomades.

Bref, je verrais davantage un "m&#233;ga iPod Touch" plut&#244;t qu'un "mini MacBook"...


----------



## pim (9 Novembre 2007)

Il est vrai que ce fameux Ultraportable que certains appellent de leur souhait tarde &#224; sortir, alors m&#234;me qu'il y a simultan&#233;ment une grande mode qui d&#233;bute autour de l'iPhone et de ce qui va sans doute en d&#233;river.

Dommage, parce que le MacBook, sans le disque optique dont je me sers une fois tous les 3 mois, avec un &#233;cran LED ultra fin et un disque dur SSD moi &#231;a me booterait !   Mais cela semble pour l'instant de l'ordre du r&#234;ve.


----------



## pbas400 (10 Novembre 2007)

Un 10, 11 ou 12 en alu, je signe tout de suite  
en attendant, on ne fait que rever 

et pour faire passer le reve plus vite...on va se faire plaisir avec l IPHONE


----------



## pim (10 Novembre 2007)

pbas400 a dit:


> et pour faire passer le reve plus vite...on va se faire plaisir avec l IPHONE



Surtout pas malheureux, cela va faire croire à Steve Jobs que tu attendais l'iPhone alors qu'en fait on attends tous un ultra-portable !


----------



## CBi (10 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> ....en fait on attends tous un ultra-portable !



Attendre oui, mais jusqu'à quand ?  

J'avoue que pour moi aussi, un MacBook plus un iPod Touch pourrait faire l'affaire...  

Si rien ne sort en Novembre, quelle est d'après vous la prochaine échéance possible ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Novembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Si rien ne sort en Novembre, quelle est d'après vous la prochaine échéance possible ?



Décembre


----------



## doctor maybe (10 Novembre 2007)

Je dirais plutot janvier lors de la macworld


----------



## yret (11 Novembre 2007)

Franchement, au vu des Macbooks et des ultra-PCs, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt d'un Mac encore plus petit...

Par contre, un Macbook 13"3 optimisé question dimensions et surtout poids (moins de 2 kgs please !) ce serait génial !   car quand on regarde le prix des "vrais" ultras et les performances (processeurs 1 ou 1,2 Ghz) revues à la baisse pour caser tout cela dans une petite coque, je préfére la solution ci-dessus ...


----------



## pim (11 Novembre 2007)

Moi j'ai choisi d'attendre avec un MacBook. Certes ce serait bien un portable de 2 kg mais en attendant 3 kg c'est déjà pas mal. Et de toute façon, nous avons le temps, si une nouvelle machine sort, ce ne sera pas avant janvier pour la MacWorld.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Moi j'ai choisi d'attendre avec un MacBook. Certes ce serait bien un portable de 2 kg mais en attendant 3 kg c'est déjà pas mal. Et de toute façon, nous avons le temps, si une nouvelle machine sort, ce ne sera pas avant janvier pour la MacWorld.



Il fait pas 3kg mon macbook !!!!!


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Mouais.

Je constate que l'on a beau papoter, mais depuis la disparition du powerbook 12" il y a presque deux ans, et pour en revenir au titre de ce topic, il n'y a strictement rien eu de concret.

Je pense plutôt qu'à moyen terme, Apple sortira un portable beaucoup plus fin et plus léger.
Mais je ne crois plus trop à une miniaturisation, avec un écran < 13". Si c'était dans la volonté d'Apple, elle aurait sorti un tel portable depuis bien longtemps.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Mouais.
> 
> Je constate que l'on a beau papoter, mais depuis la disparition du powerbook 12" il y a presque deux ans, et pour en revenir au titre de ce topic, il n'y a strictement rien eu de concret.




Snif moi j'aimerais bien récupérer mon powerbook 12".......avec puce intel


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Ce qui caractérisait le powerbook 12", à mon sens, c'est qu'il était relativement polyvalent.

Il alliait la puissance à la "portabilité", ce qui en faisait un modèle unique et particulier.

Je ne crois plus qu'on retrouvera une telle polyvalence dans les prochains portables d'Apple.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Novembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ce qui caractérisait le powerbook 12", à mon sens, c'est qu'il était relativement polyvalent.
> 
> Il alliait la puissance à la "portabilité", ce qui en faisait un modèle unique et particulier.
> 
> Je ne crois plus qu'on retrouvera une telle polyvalence dans les prochains portables d'Apple.



C'est bien dommage, je devrais en racheter un rien que pour la posterité !


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est bien dommage, je devrais en racheter un rien que pour la posterité !



Ben moi j'ai gardé le mien; impossible de m'en séparer, malgré mon MBP. Et il marche comme au premier jour.

Bon, je m'arrête là, sinon je sens que ça tourner au flood...


----------



## OSX (12 Novembre 2007)

Les nouvelles d'un ultra portable se pr&#233;cisent:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=385891


----------



## pim (12 Novembre 2007)

C'est un peu un serpent de mer cette rumeur. Mais néanmoins autant niveau délai (janvier 2008) que niveau spécifications (1 kg de moins que MacBook, disque dur à mémoire flash, écran LED de 13", pas de lecteur optique et donc sans doute le système de restauration sur un clé USB) je trouve cela très très sympathique !

  

Et en plus il devrait sortir le jour de mon anniversaire - 14 janvier ! :love:  :love:  :love:

Et c'est sur cette pointe d'optimisme que je vous gratifie de mon 2 700 ème message.


----------



## doctor maybe (14 Novembre 2007)

he zouououou retour du tablet : http://www.looprumors.com/article.php?entirely-new-product-at-macworld,808029039


----------



## UnAm (16 Novembre 2007)

doctor maybe a dit:


> he zouououou retour du tablet : http://www.looprumors.com/article.php?entirely-new-product-at-macworld,808029039



ouais enfin, leur analyse est un peu bête... parce qu'avoir un portable (même tablet 10") pour faire uniquement du mail web & googlemaps... autant prendre un iphone :rateau: (ou un ipod^^)


----------



## Paradise (16 Novembre 2007)

UnAm a dit:


> ouais enfin, leur analyse est un peu b&#234;te... parce qu'avoir un portable (m&#234;me tablet 10") pour faire uniquement du mail web & googlemaps... autant prendre un iphone :rateau: (ou un ipod^^)



Pour une fois que tu dis un truc vrai UnAm !!  non jdeconnnnne   

c'est clair, du coup sa devient un &#233;norme iPhone


----------



## chnies (23 Novembre 2007)

ouais bin moi j'en ai marre d'attendre l'ultraportable mac je sens que je vais m'acheter l'Asus eee avec linux. pas taper !:rateau:​


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2007)

chnies a dit:


> ouais bin moi j'en ai marre d'attendre l'ultraportable mac je sens que je vais m'acheter l'Asus eee avec linux. pas taper !:rateau:​



il fait envie cet asus


----------



## chnies (23 Novembre 2007)

merci naas, ça me rassure mais j'aimerais avant de l'acheter le voir en vrai et l'essayer par contre y a pas de dates de dispos en france.
pour une fois je trahirai la pomme​


----------



## tarte en pion ! (23 Novembre 2007)

Un brevet intéressant ... http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-16044-apple-les-mains-au-multipoint


----------



## UnAm (24 Novembre 2007)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Un brevet intéressant ... http://www.macplus.net/magplus/depeche-16044-apple-les-mains-au-multipoint



Vivi, ils en parlaient sur un autre site mac... comment il s'appelle déjà... euh... MacG je crois  :love:
ça sent bon le MacBook tactile tout ça!


----------



## DrFatalis (25 Novembre 2007)

Otez moi d'un doute, mais asus, ce n'est pas le fabriquant des macbook ?

Bon, d'accord, si apple nous fait la même chose, ce concurrent de l'iphone te du touch coutera au bas mot le double... mais avec un ecran touch 7pouce et OSX... qui sait....

En tout cas cette machine risque d'emporter les marchés dans l'education....


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Otez moi d'un doute, mais asus, ce n'est pas le fabriquant des macbook ?



Oui, c'est exact.


Si Apple avait voulu lancer un ultraportable, elle l'aurait fait depuis longtemps. Ce n'est tout simplement pas dans la politique d'Apple pour le moment (pourquoi, je ne sais pas)...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (25 Novembre 2007)

Ben Apple préfère faire attendre les gens avant de sortir quelque chose d'exceptionnel,  Apple veut que ces gens là achètent en attendant... ce que bcp ont fait. Peu sont restés uniquement à leur Powerbook 12".
Mais je pense, en analysant la situation que le moment sera effectivement venu en janvier : attente depuis le passage à Intel, evolutions du multitouch et de la mémoire flash...


----------



## KaptainKavern (28 Novembre 2007)

Cela reste tout de même un marché spécifique, trusté par Sony et Toshiba, avec un soupçon de Dell. Perso, le XPS m1330 embarquerait OSX, ça ferait pas un pli (une machine très cohérente...).

Mon souci c'est que je trouve la finition des MB discutable, et le form factor du MBP 15" un peu gros... Stp Steve, pense aux gars qui veulent se déplacer sans avoir une brique dans le sac !!!

En fait, un MB alu, sans lecteur optique, à 1,5 kg, serait déjà une bonne propal, après le SSD bof, peu d'espace pour très cher, reste la batterie et le temps de démarrage. Ca fait un peu light. Vraiment que Steve jette (pour une seule petite fois) une oeil du côté du Texas.

Là où je doute, c'est qu'il y a même plus une rumeur...


----------



## Always-One (3 Décembre 2007)

Steeve, stp pense à ceux qui veulent un MacBook Pro Noir ou un Macbook noir avec un plus grand écran et au même prix. Ok je sort


----------



## naas (3 Décembre 2007)

Je me rappele des mots du ceo d'intel:
nous avons été imprésionné par les projets et idées d'apple.
j'interprète cela comme un macosx présent sur de multiples supports, de l'iphone au mac en passant par une tablette, les voitures, etc etc


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Décembre 2007)

Au lieu de demander ce que vous voulez, le mieux serait de rassembler ici les "preuves" ou informations qui peuvent concerner un ultra-portable. Le sujet était "Ultra portable Apple, *du concret ?*", non? 
Je ne suis pas modo, mais trouve ça un peu dommage de toujours dévier. 

En tout cas, Apple a commandé des écran 13" LED (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-12-04/ MacBid dsl... ) dont le surcoût n'est pas très envisageable pour un Macbook tel qu'on les connait. Mais tenons nous en aux informations...


----------



## pim (6 Décembre 2007)

En fait, du concret, personne n'en a. Si on s'en tient à ta ligne de conduite, ce fil ferait 1 message au lieu de 163.

On en est à sentir la présence du maître Steve Jobs, par son champ de distorsion du réel, que certains voient se métamorphoser en ultraportable dès le 14 janvier (MacWorld). Difficile les fils de l'avenir à démêler, sont. La Force, jeune Jedi, utiliser tu dois 

Et puis, pourquoi cela te gène tant que ça que tarte en pion donne son avis ?!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Décembre 2007)

pim, t'as raison mais ma tante fait de la divination 
Bon ok, j'ai été un peu fort, mais il faut avouer qu'il y a des posts en trop... et tôt ou tard...

Bon bref, mes excuses quand même!


----------



## pim (6 Décembre 2007)

En voilà du concret, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu la news de MacGé qui parle du MacBook nano :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128048/nouvelles-rumeurs-de-macbook-nano

Si ils nous sortent une machine comme ça, ma carte bleue va littéralement brûler. Ou alors non, le 13 janvier je fait un autodafé avec mon modem internet, pour pas être au courant, et je vais passer 1 mois au fond des bois


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Décembre 2007)

Et tes élèves alors???? 

EDIT : J'avoue, le post est inutile...

En tout cas la rumeur contredit celles pour un Tablet Mac !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> En voilà du concret, pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vu la news de MacGé qui parle du MacBook nano :
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128048/nouvelles-rumeurs-de-macbook-nano
> 
> Si ils nous sortent une machine comme ça, ma carte bleue va littéralement brûler. Ou alors non, le 13 janvier je fait un autodafé avec mon modem internet, pour pas être au courant, et je vais passer 1 mois au fond des bois



On fera une commande de groupe alors 

Je vais littéralement fondre.....


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2007)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Au lieu de demander ce que vous voulez, le mieux serait de rassembler ici les "preuves" ou informations qui peuvent concerner un ultra-portable. Le sujet était "Ultra portable Apple, *du concret ?*", non?
> Je ne suis pas modo, mais trouve ça un peu dommage de toujours dévier.
> 
> En tout cas, Apple a commandé des écran 13" LED (http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-12-04/ MacBid dsl... ) dont le surcoût n'est pas très envisageable pour un Macbook tel qu'on les connait. Mais tenons nous en aux informations...


Surtout que du concret en terme de rumeur c'est très difficile comme concept 
la rumeur d'un petit macbook pro avec un espace de stockage qui est de la ram plutôt que qu'un disque dur classique, cela réduit de manière drastique la consommation electrique et agrandi donc la durée de vie de la batterie;
il nous manque un écran basse consommation et hop nous atteignons le chiffre magique de 6 à 8 heure d'autonomie sur un portable frappé de la pomme.


----------



## corloane (7 Décembre 2007)

Au risque de me répéter, l'ultra d'Apple nous l'aurons mais il faut encore attendre un peu...
Regardez, Apple aime quand il lance une nouvelle machine la suivre longtemps sur le même design ou le modifier (améliorer?) (comme pour l'imac alu). L'exemple c'est le powerbook qui devient macbook pro sans même changer de coque! C'est pour ça qu'à mon avis l'inauguration de l'ultra d'Apple ne se fera pas à la légère et surtout pas avant que la mémoire flash soit assez abordable en grande capacité + un nouveau proc basse consomation (pour cela regarder la road map d'Intel).
L'alternative ce serait le Macbook en alu, mais c'est moins excitant...


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2007)

corloane a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter, l'ultra d'Apple nous l'aurons mais il faut encore attendre un peu...
> Regardez, Apple aime quand il lance une nouvelle machine la suivre longtemps sur le même design ou le modifier (améliorer?) (comme pour l'imac alu). L'exemple c'est le powerbook qui devient macbook pro sans même changer de coque! C'est pour ça qu'à mon avis l'inauguration de l'ultra d'Apple ne se fera pas à la légère et surtout pas avant que la mémoire flash soit assez abordable en grande capacité + un nouveau proc basse consomation (pour cela regarder la road map d'Intel).
> L'alternative ce serait le Macbook en alu, mais c'est moins excitant...



Je suis assez d'accord avec ce point de vue. Si Apple avait voulu sortir un "simple" ultraportable, elle l'aurait fait depuis longtemps. De plus, cela fait presque 2 ans que je vois moult rumeurs sur la sortie d'un MBP 12" ou 13", et il n'y a toujours rien.

Les ultraportables existent pourtant chez la concurrence, et Apple est tout aussi capable d'en concevoir. C'est bien qu'Apple ne veut pas se lancer pour le moment.

L'évolution des méthodes de stockage (mémoire flash) pourrait relancer l'idée, mais il va falloir être patient.

Quant aux commandes d'écrans LED 13", je pense malgré tout qu'ils sont destinés au MB. On ne sait pas comment Apple gère les couts...


----------



## corloane (7 Décembre 2007)

+1, le macbook a encore de beaux jours devant lui, il s'améliore, c'est une belle machine qui  répond aux attentes de nombres d'utilisateurs, alors Apple lui donnera un écran led un jour ou l'autre car sur ce point le macbook est améliorable, et peut-être même une version alu, alors on l'appellera pro. Mais l'ultra sera une machine d'1Kg avec de la flash, ultra fine, une vraie nouveauté.


----------



## divoli (7 Décembre 2007)

Attention, rajouter du LED et une coque en alu au MB ne va pas le transformer en MBP, ce serait très insuffisant.

Le powerbook 12", par comparaison, était quand même beaucoup plus proche de ses grands frères 15" et 17", que des iBook...


----------



## vleroy (7 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Attention, rajouter du LED et une coque en alu au MB ne va pas le transformer en MBP, ce serait très insuffisant.
> 
> Le powerbook 12", par comparaison, était quand même beaucoup plus proches de ses grands frères 15" et 17", que des iBook...



clair et la carte graphique, pas vraiment la même entre les deux gammes


----------



## CBi (8 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> L'évolution des méthodes de stockage (mémoire flash) pourrait relancer l'idée, mais il va falloir être patient.



Au vu des news et rumeurs récentes, il semble bien que notre patience (j'ai un iBook g3 !) doive être bientôt récompensée... 
Noël tombe cette année le 15 janvier...

Keynote page


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Au vu des news et rumeurs récentes, il semble bien que notre patience (j'ai un iBook g3 !) doive être bientôt récompensée...
> Noël tombe cette année le 15 janvier...
> 
> Keynote page



Un effondrement du prix de la mémoire flash, de sorte qu'elle soit disponible en grande quantité au mois de janvier ? :mouais:

Comme à chaque fois, beaucoup attendent énormément de chaque MacWorld et finalement sont très déçus.

Non, il va falloir être bien plus patient, à mon avis...


----------



## corloane (8 Décembre 2007)

Non, la situation du côté de la flash est claire, pas de secret vu que c'est Samsung qui fait le boulot, c'est comme la road map d'Intel, Apple a beau ne rien dire il dépend d'eux pour remplir ses jolies machines... 
On s'achemine doucement vers un ipod touch de 32Go en 2008, pour le "Macbook Nano" il faudra au moins 80Go, donc pas avant fin 2009. D'ici là il est vrai qu'on peut imaginer un Macbook pro 13' avec une meilleure carte graphique (vous avez raison) mais pas de Mac super light à 1kg (voire moins?).


----------



## DrFatalis (8 Décembre 2007)

Il me semble également que la capacité des mémoires flash est encore insuffisante pour un vrai portable. On plafonne à 32 Go, un peu petit (surtout en enlevant ce qui est pris par le système).

Mais il y a d'autres possibilités:
- un ultraportable avec disque dur de petit format, mais sans lecteur optique, un ecran LED et une batterie moins grande, donc moins lourde, vu la faible consommation.

- le retour du concept "dock" avec un simple ecran (tactile ?) nanti de mémoire flash 16Go et un mini systéme X (je viens de décrire un gros zipodtouch....) capable de se brancher sur un dock d'acceuil apportant connectique, clavier, lecteur optique

- une interprétation apple de l'asus EEE (newton emate, pendant du newton -->  ipodtouchemate pendant de l'itouch...) Tiens, ce serait bien comme nom ça... itouch.....


----------



## divoli (8 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Il me semble également que la capacité des mémoires flash est encore insuffisante pour un vrai portable. On plafonne à 32 Go, un peu petit (surtout en enlevant ce qui est pris par le système).



Exactement. C'est pour cela que je pense qu'il va falloir être très patient.

Ce d'autant plus que je ne suis pas sûr que le marché de l'ultraportable soit suffisamment rentable pour Apple. Cela constituerait peut-être un risque à l'heure actuelle.

Il va falloir à mon avis attendre une évolution majeure des technologies pour qu'Apple arrive à s'imposer dans ce secteur; l'intégration du multi-touch en est effectivement un exemple...


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2007)

Rien n'empèche d'avoir un 32 Go intermédiaire ou sont stockées automatiquement les données ou logiciels les plus utilisés, réduisant ainsi les temps d'accès mais surtout la consommation electrique générée par le disque dur.


----------



## CBi (8 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Mais il y a d'autres possibilités:
> - un ultraportable avec disque dur de petit format, mais sans lecteur optique, un ecran LED et une batterie moins grande, donc moins lourde, vu la faible consommation.


 
Tout à fait. C'est comme ça que mon PC Sharp arrivait à 800 grammes, et remontait à un kilo avec une batterie optionnelle "très longue durée".



naas a dit:


> Rien n'empèche d'avoir un 32 Go intermédiaire ou sont stockées automatiquement les données ou logiciels les plus utilisés, réduisant ainsi les temps d'accès mais surtout la consommation electrique générée par le disque dur.



Je crois aussi que ce serait pour Apple un moyen de frapper un coup en se différenciant de la concurrence. Par le passé, Apple nous a habitués à adopter les nouvelles technos avant qu'elles soient de grande diffusion. C'est pour cela que je peux toujours utiliser sans gros soucis mon iBook datant de 2000 = il embarque 576Mo de RAM, Wifi et Firewire...



divoli a dit:


> Ce d'autant plus que je ne suis pas sûr que le marché de l'ultraportable soit suffisamment rentable pour Apple. Cela constituerait peut-être un risque à l'heure actuelle.



Le nombre de machines présentes sur ce segment au Japon comme en Corée (Sony et autres) tend à faire penser que le marché n'est pas sans intérêt. Dell a aussi un PC "léger" sans disque optique pas mal du tout... En fait, si Apple ne lance rien en janvier, il risque bien de rester seul sans offre "ultra portable"...


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Le nombre de machines présentes sur ce segment au Japon comme en Corée (Sony et autres) tend à faire penser que le marché n'est pas sans intérêt. Dell a aussi un PC "léger" sans disque optique pas mal du tout... En fait, si Apple ne lance rien en janvier, il risque bien de rester seul sans offre "ultra portable"...



Le Japon et la Corée sont, d'après ce que j'ai pu en voir, des cas particuliers.

Les Japonais ont tendance à tout miniaturiser, et pas seulement en informatique (les grandes concentrations de population et l'exiguïté tendraient à expliquer le phénomène).
C'est moins dans l'état d'esprit occidental...


----------



## CBi (9 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Le Japon et la Corée sont, d'après ce que j'ai pu en voir, des cas particuliers.



En fait de marché, près de 180 millions de cas particuliers quand même...  

Quoiqu'il en soit, pour patienter jusqu'en janvier, souvenons-nous qu'il y a peu Apple avait su jouer la "miniaturisation" avec humour...

[YOUTUBE]7UQEO811YEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> En fait de marché, près de 180 millions de cas particuliers quand même...



Absolument, mais les multinationales japonaises sont déjà très présentes sur ce marché...


----------



## CBi (9 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai aussi que la dernière tentative de Apple dans le sub-compact, initialement destinée en priorité au marché japonais, n'a pas eu un très grand succès =






Mais 10 ans après, c'est peut-être le temps du retour ? 
Dans quelques semaines, nous serons fixés...


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

Je ne voudrais pas jouer les rabatjoies, mais cela fait presque 2 ans que l'on attend d'être fixé (en me basant sur les book 12" d'Apple).

Enfin bon...


----------



## corloane (9 Décembre 2007)

Chacun sa théorie... Les Macbook se vendent du feu de Dieu, lancement d'iphone, de nouveaux ipods, les iMacs nouveaux sont tous nouveaux. Pas le moment pour une si grande annonce, et surtout, les technologies ne sont pas encore là (elle le seront). Donc on attend un an ou deux


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2007)

Et le multi touch ?


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2007)

Le multi-touch, c'est délicat : c'est quand même plutôt fait pour un écran tactile donc un _tablet-PC_ (machine vouée a l'échec jusqu'à présent).
Il faudrait une déclinaison pour _trackpad_, qui demande du boulot d'ergonome mais peut être rapidement intégrée. Dans un Leopard finalisé.


----------



## divoli (9 Décembre 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et le multi touch ?





bompi a dit:


> Le multi-touch, c'est délicat : c'est quand même plutôt fait pour un écran tactile donc un _tablet-PC_ (machine vouée a l'échec jusqu'à présent).
> Il faudrait une déclinaison pour _trackpad_, qui demande du boulot d'ergonome mais peut être rapidement intégrée. Dans un Leopard finalisé.



Il me semblait qu'au mois d'août, SJ avait indiqué qu'intégrer le multi touch sur les Mac n'était pas à l'ordre du jour.

Mais je ne sais pas quand ce sera, "l'ordre du jour"....


----------



## xao85 (9 Décembre 2007)

Bon ben je vois que ça complote ferme par ici.  

Je sais pas de quel côté me ranger, je dirai jutse que là, appe a tiré toutes ses balles: Léopard, Iphone, New Imac... Reste que le macbook pro, qui n'a toujours pas subit un lifting...  Mais ce ne serait pas vraiment un nouveau produit... Pour moi le macbook se vend tellement bien que je voit pas une refonte dans l'immédiat. Et puis il est encore moins vieux que le macbook pro! Donc je vois bien pour 2008 un ultraportable, malgré c'est vrai que les technologies ne sont pas encore prêtes.


----------



## UnAm (9 Décembre 2007)

moi jveux du tactile.
Oui Bompi, les tabletPC ont souvent été un échec... mais bon, imagine une sec... arf, j'ai mouillé mes draps xD
sérieux, ça serait vraiment un gros coup, surtout avec le succès & le gros "boom" de l'iPhone/Touch.


_«Multi-Touch®, now on your Mac»_


----------



## Elvis (11 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Le multi-touch, c'est délicat : c'est quand même plutôt fait pour un écran tactile donc un _tablet-PC_ (machine vouée a l'échec jusqu'à présent).
> Il faudrait une déclinaison pour _trackpad_, qui demande du boulot d'ergonome mais peut être rapidement intégrée. Dans un Leopard finalisé.




Slurp, mon rêve :love: 
Un mb pro 13,3 led avec un proc graphique pas trop mal (enfin mieux que le chipset intel), 2 go de ram, et le super track pad multi-touch


----------



## chounim (17 Décembre 2007)

Moi ce que je me dis, c'est que pour l'insatnt, 32 giga me suffirai deja amplement, et qu'il y'aurai pas mal de clients je pense...pour un laptop mini ont pas besoin de beaucoup d'espace, parce que c'est en fait n pda en plus gros finalement...et on a donc le mac de bureau a la maison...le SSD est utile juste pour la rapidité du systeme...sinon, c'est un gros luxe pour l'instant.


----------



## pim (18 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'ai fait mes comptes 

Attention, avec le formatage, sur 32 Go, il ne reste que 29,8 Go.

Avec les bibliothèques iTunes et iPhoto sur un iPod 160 Go, ça fait de la place de libre sur le portable 

Ensuite, en virant les langues et en choisissant les pilotes d'imprimantes à l'installation de Léopard, on reste en dessous de 5 Go pour le système. Auquel il faut ajouter chez moi 5 Go d'applications diverses et variées... les bibliothèques ne pèsent rien au début, et mon dossier documents fait 15 Go. Je suis donc à 25 Go 

En revanche il faut virer Windows, autant par Bootcamp que par Parallels, chez moi XP occupait 4 Go au début, puis très vite 9 Go, et maintenant plus de 24 Go - alors même que je l'utilise peu, que je n'ai aucun documents dessus et très peu d'applications installées !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (20 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui veulent bien encore y croire .... http://www.9to5mac.com/apple-touch-mac-439234595 !


----------



## msinno (20 Décembre 2007)

J'y crois encore, et je veux y croire... Je ne sais pas si se sera pour la MacWorld, mais j'espere... J'achèterai tout de suite, sans hésiter...

EDIT : En lançant ou du moins en annonçant un produit comme celui ci, ils profiteraient de l'Enorme BUZZ du couple iPhone/iPod Touch, et de l'expérience utilisateur révolutionnaire qu'ils apportent. S'ils attendent, cette interface tactile se sera généralisé, on aura plus de surprise avoir quelqu'un tapoter son écran. Et il n'y aura pas un énorme buzz... 
D'autant plus, qu'autant l'iPhone et l'iPod sont grand public, autant un Tablet Mac Touch Nano serait plus commenté dans les colones des sites et mags spécialisés Mac. Bref, je suis pas marketeur mais plutot financier, mais cela serait idiot de ne pas au moins annoncer "A New Revolution TODAY... AND BOOM that's a new Mac... THE MacTouch, available in January 2010"...

wait for it...


----------



## CBi (20 Décembre 2007)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent bien encore y croire .... http://www.9to5mac.com/apple-touch-mac-439234595 !



Ce qui n'est pas très rassurant, c'est que la rumeur en question part d'une annonce pour le recrutement d'un _ingénieur en fiabilité_ pour travailler sur le Mac Touch... Si Apple ne recrute que maintenant, on peut penser que les machines éventuellement disponibles en janvier ne seront pas très fiables !    

Au passage, noter le dessin qui illustre l'article = excellent !


----------



## divoli (20 Décembre 2007)

Je pense qu'il est encore un peu trop tôt pour voir apparaitre un portable à écran multitouch (il me semble que SJ avait fait une remarque en ce sens il y a quelques mois).



CBi a dit:


> Au passage, noter le dessin qui illustre l'article = excellent !


Plus qu'à repérer Judas, maintenant.


----------



## fredintosh (20 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Je pense qu'il est encore un peu trop tôt pour voir apparaitre un portable à écran multitouch (il me semble que SJ avait fait une remarque en ce sens il y a quelques mois).



A une autre époque, Steve Jobs avait aussi juré qu'il n'était pas adapté de regarder de la vidéo sur des si petits écrans comme les iPods... et quelques mois plus tard...


----------



## msinno (20 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> A une autre époque, Steve Jobs avait aussi juré qu'il n'était pas adapté de regarder de la vidéo sur des si petits écrans comme les iPods... et quelques mois plus tard...


  Et quelques mois plus tard... hop hop hop la video sur le nano tout de meme, l'écran le plus petit des produits apple (meme si res equivalente bla bla bla)...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Décembre 2007)

On pourrait même dire que dès que Steve nie quelque chose, c'est que ça va pas tarder à arriver.


----------



## divoli (20 Décembre 2007)

En même temps, tu n'as pas totalement tort. Je ne vois pas SJ répondre aux journalistes: "Ouep, les écrans multitouch sur nos ordis, c'est dans 4 mois et sur tels modèles".

Mais qu'il nie ne veut rien dire du tout...


----------



## msinno (21 Décembre 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> On pourrait même dire que dès que Steve nie quelque chose, c'est que ça va pas tarder à arriver.



Edictons une nouvelle loi de Murphy

"Si Steve Jobs nie une evolution, c'est qu'elle ne tardera pas arriver"

Corollaire de Jennings:
"La probabilité quune évolution importante sois révélée  est directement proportionnelle aux cachoteries de Steve Jobs."


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Décembre 2007)

Si j'en crois ce qui traine, nous aurions droit à la "vrai" version du modbook (ou à l'asus EEE version apple):
- look "iphone géant"
- masse < 1 Kg
- écran 11 pouces  1366 x 768 pixels (tactile ????)
-  processeur Intel C2 D
-1 Go RAM / 32 Go disque flash, ou bien DD classique 100 Go en option
- pas de lecteur optique 

tarif délirant (autour de 1999 ?)
OSX special, type iphone


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2007)

Effectivement, les tarifs sont totalement délirant. J'arrive mal à comprendre que ce truc puisse correspondre à une réelle demande, surtout à ces tarifs là...


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, les tarifs sont totalement délirant. J'arrive mal à comprendre que ce truc puisse correspondre à une réelle demande, surtout à ces tarifs là...



et le powerbook 12"?


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et le powerbook 12"?



Pour en avoir un (et pour regretter qu'il n'ait pas eu de successeur MacIntel), je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce machin.


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Pour en avoir un (et pour regretter qu'il n'ait pas eu de successeur MacIntel), je ne vois pas le rapport avec ce machin.



sans dire que c'est le nouveau pwb 12, ce machin (comme tu aimes l'appeler ) est petit et cher (ok, c'est pro)
ce machin n'est pas le remplacant du 12', mais arrive a moitié dans le domaine ou etait le 12 

Finalement, l'informatique:
plus c'est petit, plus c'est cher car condensé
plus c'est grand, plus c'est cher car y'a plein de truc (pas condensé cette fois)
finalement, faut prendre un machin diforme, pas condensé et tres grand


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2007)

Ma question est: est-ce que l'écran s'efface quand on le secoue ? 

Au moins, cela me rappellera mes jeunes années. 

Pour le reste, je ne suis pas convaincu par cet "ordinateur". Enfin bon, on verra bien...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (28 Décembre 2007)

Je suis plus d'accord - dans l'ensemble - avec ce que dit MacPlus.


----------



## huexley (28 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> OSX special, type iphone



Si c'est tout aussi limité  tout en Web App ce serait littéralement ridicule


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Décembre 2007)

Je pencherai plutot vers un OSX "lite" fournit avec un SDK (le même que l'iphone/ipod touch afin de générer d'emblée une communauté de developpeurs pour les trois nouveautés d'apple...


----------



## flotow (28 Décembre 2007)

pour qu'apple puisse sortir un truc a ce prix, c'est quelque chose de pro!
alors, après, un système light sur une machine pro?
Pour moi, ça sera quand meme le même système que ce qu'on a actuellement, non sur remis a jour avec du touch'
Ça machin n'est pas un iPhone! C'est pas orge que c'est ultra portable que ça doit être tronqué 
après, si tu veux, un sdk pour gérer le touch', ok
D'après vous, ce machin se place sur quelle gamme chez Apple?


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2007)

Hum. Un OS X Lite, franchement, qui en voudrait ?
Pas moi en tous cas. Tous les exemples de version au rabais d'un OS dans un appareil plus grand qu'un PDA a été un échec, non ?
En dehors du prix, qui est évidemment trop élevé, je ne vois pour l'instant pas le marché pour un tel appareil, _a fortiori_ avec un OS X version bonsaï. Or il me semble qu'Apple ne crée pas les marchés mais vient les occuper une fois qu'ils ont un concept clair.
Pour l'iPod c'était le cas [les baladeurs existaient et se vendaient et le marché ne demandait qu'à prospérer]. Pour l'iPhone, c'était évidemment encore plus le cas.
Pour le Newton, cela ne l'était pas et on a vu le résultat. Si cet appareil voit le jour tel que décrit ci-dessus, je ne lui vois pas un meilleur avenir.


----------



## naas (29 Décembre 2007)

En fait soit cela tiens dans la poche, soit c'est un ordinateur.
Je suis le premier curieux de quelque chose différent, quelque chose tellement nouveau qu'il briserais la règle sus citée.
Mais je doute.


----------



## superseb (29 Décembre 2007)

et si, un Iphone Mini etait presenté en supplément d'une nouvelle gamme ordinateur.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2007)

Je crois que Naas a très bien résumé la question 
Remarque, avec la mode des pantalons XXXXXXL au milieu du c*l, on peut espérer de plus grand poche, donc éventuellement y mettre un iPhone Mega. Mais je n'y crois pas.

Ou alors, une sorte d'_appliance_ que l'on peut coller n'importe où (un mur, le frigo, ses genoux etc.), connectée en ouifi et qui permettrait de communiquer avec n'importe quel appareil de la maison pour la domotique, la vidéo, le réglage du chauffage et la cuisson de la tarte au pomme.

Mais là, j'extrapole un peu.

Mais s'il n'est pas trop cher, a un vrai OS X et un écran multi-touch (jusqu'à 10 doigts, entre autres pour le clavier virtuel), ça peut être intéressant comme ordinateur de commercial, de techos etc. autant que pour mater une vidéo dans le train.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Décembre 2007)

"Un OS X Lite, franchement, qui en voudrait ?"
I ne s'agit pas de trop le limiter, mais d'en optimiser l'encombrement sur des disques flash encore juste en capacité... Le système des iphone/ipodtouch me semble être un bon début. 
L'essentiel est que le système permette de réaliser facilement ses activités grâce aux logiciels dédiés, ce sont les logiciels qui sont important pour l'utilisateur, le système lui même reste accessoire (tant qu'il ne plante pas...)

" il me semble qu'Apple ne crée pas les marchés mais vient les occuper une fois qu'ils ont un concept clair."
Mais il y a un marché: celui du livre électronique, dont les diverses versions sont extrêmement peu convaincantes, et la distribution problématique (sans parler des prix trop proches de la version papier). Apple veut proposer non seulement les machines, mais aussi le contenu: musique, films, de quoi les réaliser... Pourquoi pas les livres, avec une vrai "bibliothune" (!)... Cela offrirai en plus l'occasion de négociations houleuses avec les différents éditeurs papiers, qui en sont restés à l'âge de pierre, terrifiés par le numérique, la tête dans le sable en attendant que "ça" passe... Sans parler de déchirantes remises en questions des exceptions franco-françaises sur le prix des livres...

" s'il n'est pas trop cher"    
Un vieux routard comme Bompi connaîtrait il si mal Apple ?

"un écran multi-touch (jusqu'à 10 doigts, entre autres pour le clavier virtuel)". Cela semble être en contradiction avec ce qui précède...

" ordinateur de commercial, de technos etc. " Tous ces gens qui détestent cordialement Apple et le mac et ne jurent que par leurs solutions windows ?

On en saura plus (et on sera déçu) dans deux semaines...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (29 Décembre 2007)

Attention le marché que Apple doit remplier c'est celui de ses utilisateurs pro nomades !
(à ne pas confondre avec l'utilisateur lambda qui fait de l'internet/bureautique...
Des applications dédiées pourquoi pas, mais ceux qui attendent d'utiliser des vrais outils pro?
Maintenant que les gadgets à la sauce touch sont sorti, il est important d'avoir une utilisation utile aux pros qui sont malgré tout le public - théoriquement - principal d'Apple! (du moins le public qu'Apple ne veut pas perdre...)


----------



## tyler_d (29 Décembre 2007)

personne n'a entendu parlé de la nouvelle machine de chez Asus Eee (bon ok), qui est un micro portable fonctionnant sous linus avec des applis open sources à l'intérieur, le tout pour 300 euros ? (avec de la mémoire flash et pas de lecteur optique)

je n'en vois pas l'intéret personnellement, mais à 300euros, il y aura surement preneur. Alors si apple nous sort "la meme chose" (bon ok, plus design et tactile mais bon) )à 2000 euros, je me demande : quel intéret ?

http://tonymontana.fr/?tag=asus-eee


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2007)

on parle du eee a la page precedente
bon, ton eee tactile est super cher s'appelle l'iPhone Apple 
apres, faut savoir que le pwb 12 n'a pas d'equivalent actuellement, et... que c'est une machine (plutôt) regretée par ses utilisateurs.


----------



## pim (29 Décembre 2007)

Certes cet ASUS Eee est un concept assez étrange, mais il a pour lui un prix canon de 300 &#8364; et visiblement un accord avec SFR :

http://www.mobinaute.com/87282-asus-eee-pc-france-2008.html

Sortie le 26 janvier 2008, pour 200 &#8364; avec une clé USB 3G+ (déjà vendue nue 99 &#8364 et un abonnement SFR. On dirait que chez SFR ils ont décidé de ne pas se laisser faire, ils allument des contre-feux face au rouleau compresseur de l'iPhone d'Orange.

De là à ce que Apple nous sorte sa propre version avec écran de 10" (promis au début par ASUS pour le Eee) et un Mac OS X "allégé" pour tenir dans 8, voir 16 ou même 32 Go de flash, le tout à moins de 500 &#8364;, il y a un pas que Steve Jobs et sa capacité de distorsion de la réalité pourrait franchir.

Ce ne serait pas le remplaçant du PowerBook 12" que nous sommes nombreux à attendre, mais ce serait une machine suffisamment éloignée du MacBook 13" et de l'iPhone pour ne faire de l'ombre ni à l'un, ni à l'autre (n'oublions pas que le PowerBook 12" marchait sur les plates bandes de l'iBook 12", surtout vers la fin des G4, et Steve Jobs doit regretter suffisamment cette erreur pour ne pas risquer de retomber dedans).


----------



## corloane (29 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Certes cet ASUS Eee est un concept assez étrange, mais il a pour lui un prix canon de 300  et visiblement un accord avec SFR :
> 
> http://www.mobinaute.com/87282-asus-eee-pc-france-2008.html
> 
> ...



en te lisant, je me dis que c'est une telle machine (un Eee de luxe avec Mac Os) dont j'ai envie pour mettre à côté de mon Macbook (bien assez puissant avec clavier et souris sans fil + clavier externe), mon ipod 5g.


----------



## DrFatalis (29 Décembre 2007)

"le tout à moins de 500 ,"
Ce n'est plus de la distorsion de réalité mais une plongée dans l' hyperespace cupertinien !   

L'asus est une machine révée pour l'éducation.... facile de le distribuer en clase, comme un livre, pour une rapide recherche web ou utilisation de logiciel...


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que la technologie tactile utilisée pour l'iPhone, pourrait permettre de passer d'une page à une autre en "la tournant" avec le doigt. Marrant. Mais il faudrait qu'Apple utilise un stylet pour pouvoir mettre des notes (comme avec les pages d'e-Ink).

Bon. On attend gentiment.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2007)

par forcement un stylet, mais une surface tactile sans ecran dans la partie inferieure avec differente sensibilité (dessin, photo) et eventuellement un clavier/grille en fond pour aider


----------



## CBi (30 Décembre 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> par forcement un stylet...



Pas forcément en effet, car pour ma part, j'arrive à taper un texte sur un iPod Touch aussi  vite que j'écris sur mon Palm avec son stylet...  

Bon, il faut préciser que je tape avec 1 doigt et demi, et que sur le Palm, je n'ai jamais vraiment pris le temps de me conformer parfaitement à Graffiti, d'où un nombre important d'erreurs de saisie...  mais n'y a-t-il pas beaucoup d'utilisateurs comme moi ?


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

le mieux c'est un clavier comme celui du Tréo (on ne remplacera pas l'effet de l'"enfoncement" :rateau: )

Par contre la machine d'Assus répond pile au besoin actuel: vrai clavier, écran assez grand pour du texte et des films en balade, hyper connecté, je crois qu'Apple frapperait un grand coup à suivre cette tendance car l'ultra à 2000  ne sera jamais aussi puissant qu'un Macbook pro


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Décembre 2007)

Sortir donc un "minibook" qui soit parmi les premiers et le meilleur des "mobile internet devices...."


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sortir donc un "minibook" qui soit parmi les premiers et le meilleur des "mobile internet devices...."



Oui, communiquant, vrai clavier, bon écran, léger avec ce qui se fait en mémoire SSD en ce moment (pas lourd). Avec un bon ipod classic 160 go pour la musique à côté et un mac à la maison.
Vraiment la machine qui me faudrait, mais je table plutôt sur mini. 800&#8364; vu le prix de l'iphone et du mac mini de nos jours... Apple reste cher et ça l'assimile à des produits de luxe


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour 799 Euros, mon voisin s'est acheté un Packard Bell siffle Easynote BU45 12,1" Intel Core Duo T5200 2Gb DDR2 160 Gb DD Wifi 802.11 a/b & g Bluetooth.
Pas mal pour un étudiant (non joueur !!!!! parce que pas fait pour ça !) qui veut simplement taper ses cours et qui peut se passer d'une connectique Firewire (absente !)
J'ai été surpris du rapport qualité/prix qui, à première vue, me semble excellent.... en plus, le look est pas mal malgré que ce ne soit pas un Mac !!!:rateau:
A réserver pour un usage basique : bureautique et Internet !!!!


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

Pour 300 de plus tu as un Macbook, rien que pour l'Os ça vaut la peine. PB fait les pires machines qui aient existé dans le monde PC... 
Rien à voir avec le nouveau concept de machine qui pourrait à mon avis se rapprocher plus du Eee


----------



## DrFatalis (30 Décembre 2007)

Se pourrait il que le futur zinzin ne propose pas de clavier "natif" mais séparé, non filaire.... Que l'on ne soit pas obligé d'emporter. Ce qui expliquerai l'étrange absence de pavé numérique sur le clavier sans fil d'Apple... Question d'encombrement minimal...


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2007)

Et l'autonomie de ce packard bell ??


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2007)

Salut.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Et l'autonomie de ce packard bell ??


Un peu plus de 4 heures en bureautique (voir ici).

@+
iota


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2007)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Se pourrait il que le futur zinzin ne propose pas de clavier "natif" mais séparé, non filaire.... Que l'on ne soit pas obligé d'emporter. Ce qui expliquerai l'étrange absence de pavé numérique sur le clavier sans fil d'Apple... Question d'encombrement minimal...



oui! oui!


----------



## touna87 (30 Décembre 2007)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif
Pour les déplacements et les prises de note nous attendons avec GRANDE impatience l'ultra portable
A défaut certains de la boîte tenterons un swich inverse


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Décembre 2007)

corloane a dit:


> PB fait les pires machines qui aient existé dans le monde PC...


C'est mon avis aussi ... toutefois, après l'avoir testé et débarrassé de toutes les applis de merde qui squattaient le DD, j'avoue avoir eu une bonne impression générale : fabrication de bonne facture, écran de bonne qualité, toucher agréable et réactivité satisfaisante...
Mon voisin s'est pris une extension de garantie style Apple Care pour ... ... 79 Euros de supplément ! Pour lui, son choix a été dicté par le budget dont il disposait et sincèrement, pour 799 Euros et un usage bureautique & internet, je crois qu'il ne s'est pas fait rouler...

Par contre, en rentrant chez moi, j'ai regardé mon PB alu 12" et mon iBook G4 avec d'autant plus "d'amour" ... ... "zéro" problème depuis leur achat lors de leur sortie !!!!!!!:love:


----------



## UnAm (31 Décembre 2007)

allez on se détend, & bonnes fêtes
http://macbrains.info/joomla/content/view/190/1/


----------



## naas (31 Décembre 2007)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> .... en plus, le look est pas mal malgré que ce ne soit pas un Mac !!!:rateau:


C'est pas bien de plaisanter comme ça monsieur hein 



> A réserver pour un usage basique : bureautique et Internet !!!!


oui et encore internet = virus et consorts.

PB= Pas Beau   
remarque MAC=Machine A Cons


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour pointer la news de MacGé... 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128306/un-ultraportable-sans-lecteur-interne/


----------



## naas (1 Janvier 2008)

Si je comprends bien nous allons avoir droit à une zone tactile qui fera la même chose que l'itouch/iphone sur les photos et autres pages internet, cover flow etc.
Très intéressant


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Janvier 2008)

Oui mais tout cela pour quand ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Janvier 2008)

Toutes les rumeurs disent janvier...


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Toutes les rumeurs disent janvier...





Je l'ai lu nul part


----------



## tarte en pion ! (1 Janvier 2008)

Ben... euh les précédentes et l'originale de Macrumors http://www.macrumors.com/2007/12/31...s-external-optical-drive-multitouch-trackpad/ ...


----------



## David_b (1 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Effectivement, les tarifs sont totalement délirant. J'arrive mal à comprendre que ce truc puisse correspondre à une réelle demande, surtout à ces tarifs là...



Ca peut sembler délirant comme prix, mais si c'est un vrai ultraportable, ça vise une clientèle particulière qui sera d'accord de payer.

Mon avis : quand tu passes du temps en déplacement ou dans des endroits inconfortables, un ultraportable made in Apple, avec un OSX bien léché dedans, ça manque. Le MB est bien, mais à plus de 2kilos, tu le sens vite... et il reste  encombrant et fragile.

C'est pas pour rien que j'ai acheté (et que je garde) un Vaio T2XP (qui coûtait plus de 2000 euros à l'époque) : Pentium M, 11" @1280x768, 512Mo ram (1go maxi) 1,2 ou 1,3kilos (_avec_ graveur de DVD), 60Go DD, WiFi G et BT, et... 6h (réelles) d'autonomie.

C'est tellement utile comme machine. 

Perso, j'attend de voir ce qu'Apple va sortir et je croise les doigts pour que ce soit autre chose qu'un nouvel iPod ou iPhone plus sophistiqué, mais je suis plus pressé : le brave Vaio à retrouvé une nouvelle jeunesse... sous Xubuntu : il est enfin presque rapide :rateau:


----------



## barth_polux (2 Janvier 2008)

moi je pense que si un ultra-portable il y a , il faudrait au moin:
- un ecran de 12pouces voir 11pouces (plus petit me parait trop petit)
- une memoire flash de minimum 36go (ou plus petit dans ce cas avec un DD en plus)
- une zone multitouch, plus sophistiqué que le iphone (en tous cas pour les soft)
- un lecteur dvd/graveur externe (pour que ce soit plus fin)
- 1 go de memoire
- un processeur base consommation
- un prix dans les 2000euro pour un tel joujou


----------



## tyler_d (2 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Ca peut sembler délirant comme prix, mais si c'est un vrai ultraportable, ça vise une clientèle particulière qui sera d'accord de payer.
> 
> Mon avis : quand tu passes du temps en déplacement ou dans des endroits inconfortables, un ultraportable made in Apple, avec un OSX bien léché dedans, ça manque. Le MB est bien, mais à plus de 2kilos, tu le sens vite... et il reste  encombrant et fragile.



...je doute un peu de cette "cible".... car le monde pro est à 99% celui de windows, et avoir un appareil mobile pas "entièrement" compatible (pour les directions informatiques) risque d'être un frein à l'achat...

Ou alors, c'est encore un appareil nomade qui vise le grand publique. why not, mais quel réel intéret par rapport à un portable 13 ou 15" ? quand on se déplace, si l'appareil ne peut pas etre mis dans la poche, qu'est ce qu'on gagne a économiser 1kG ????:mouais:


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

tyler_d a dit:


> ...je doute un peu de cette "cible".... car le monde pro est à 99% celui de windows,


Mac monte, ils peuvent vouloir les toucher ?



> quel réel intéret par rapport à un portable 13 ou 15" ? quand on se déplace, si l'appareil ne peut pas etre mis dans la poche, qu'est ce qu'on gagne a économiser 1kG ????:mouais:



demande à mon dos 
C'est aussi moins encombrant:



Clic = en grand



Clic = en grand
et... c'est aussi plus prestigieux (facteur non négligeable) qu'un portable "normal".


----------



## iota (2 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

si Apple sort un ultra portable, il pourrait être basé sur la plateforme Menlow d'Intel (en particulier, le processeur Silverthorne).
Un peu comme ce que l'on peut lire sur les dernières rumeurs concernant le futur Eee PC d'Asus.

Au programme, un processeur de 1,7GHz maximum (peut-être 2GHz) avec un TDP de 0.5W, Wimax, 3G, etc...

Personnellement, je crois plus à un portable ultra communiquant qu'à un portable multitouch.

@+
iota


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> (...) 3G, etc...


Alors ça... j'aimerais beaucoup


----------



## naas (2 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> si Apple sort un ultra portable, il pourrait être basé sur la plateforme Menlow d'Intel (en particulier, le processeur Silverthorne).
> Un peu comme ce que l'on peut lire sur les dernières rumeurs concernant le futur Eee PC d'Asus.
> ...


il y a un long article sur apple insider qui est plus qu'intéressant sur ce qu'apple va faire bientôt


----------



## Bionik (2 Janvier 2008)

iTrafik présente une photo volée du probable ultra-portable. Fake ou pas à votre avis ?


----------



## sclicer (2 Janvier 2008)

Ou qu'il est ?
Car je vois un mbp et un autre coupé à la disqueuse...


----------



## Bionik (2 Janvier 2008)

Les rumeurs parle d'un portable 50% plus fin que le mbp


----------



## DrFatalis (2 Janvier 2008)

un gros trackpad, qui me semble souligné par une barre de clic un peu trop épaisse.... Fake selon mon modeste avis...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Janvier 2008)

Et puis c'est toujours le même clavier . Les gammes publics nouveau clavier et gammes pro clavier normal ? C'est pas logique 

Fake


----------



## David_b (2 Janvier 2008)

la longueur du "bouton" du trackpad, lol.

... Marrant, les photos volées des futurs Mac c'est comme les photos du LochNess : moches


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Janvier 2008)

Moi qui attend depuis qu'on a retiré de la vente le powerbook 12", j'attend inexorablement son furtur remplacant, j'espere etre comblet a la macworld .

Enfin, quoi qu'Apple fasse, je pense que si c'est un ultraportable, il va cartonner. 

Wait & see


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Janvier 2008)

Premier fake : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128319/macbook-nano-les-premiers-faux-grossiers

Moi c'est le bouton du trackpad (et le look du pad) et le clavier qui me gènent... mais s'il est comme ça dans l'ensemble je l'achète !


----------



## corloane (3 Janvier 2008)

fortes chances qu'il soit comme ça... en retirant le lecteur optique on peut faire un gain de place considérable...


----------



## msinno (3 Janvier 2008)

je pense aussi que cette image est un fake, mais qu'il est fort probable que le produit final ne soit pas si éloigné de ce dernier... Mais le track pad en largeur comme ça, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt et je trouve ça très moche....


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Premier fake : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128319/macbook-nano-les-premiers-faux-grossiers
> 
> Moi c'est le bouton du trackpad (et le look du pad) et le clavier qui me gènent... mais s'il est comme ça dans l'ensemble je l'achète !





L'image est déjà passée ...


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> il y a un long article sur apple insider qui est plus qu'intéressant sur ce qu'apple va faire bientôt


En résumé et en français:

Apple s'est planté dans les année 90 avec le newton pour différentes raisons:
prix
autonomie
situation critique d'apple

Windows s'est planté avec ses windows CE, windows mobile car:
trop chers
autonomie standard
aucun avantage comparé au "vrais" portables
Palm ne bouge pas depuis des années


mais la situation est différente pour apple aujourdh'ui car 
macosx tourne sur 3 différents type de processeurs, intel, power pc et arm pour l'iphone/itouch.
intel est frustré du manque d'imagination des constructeurs pc, et a un très fort partenariat avec apple.


ceci dit il y a de grands risques que la sauce ne prenne pas, car intel se remémore les précédents échecs comme:
pentium 4 mobile
IA-64 Itanium workstation
XScale


Croisons les doigts donc et espérons que le mariage heureux d'intel et apple nous gratifie d'un nouveau bébé qui briserai la loi du :



> ça tiens dans la poche ou c'est un ordinateur portable


----------



## DrFatalis (3 Janvier 2008)

Visiblement les auteurs n'ont jamais eu un Newton entre les mains!

Le newton n'a pas été un  échec au point de vu logiciel: tout un écosystéme d'applications se sont developpées, son OS était le meilleur de l'époque, mais si il y a eu échec c'était à cause:

- du prix, là on est d'accord, c'était trop cher, encore que les dernières versions avait un marché, restreint, mais très pro (abandonné depuis)

- l'autonomie ? Je rêve! Un Newton 2100 avec wifi fonctionne environ une semaine sans avoir besoin de recharge! (oui, une semaine...)

- du manque de fiabilité de la reconnaissance d'écriture (même des années après, les transfuges de palm furent contraint de développer un pis aller, grafiti)

La situation critique d'apple à l'époque est une meilleure raison, encore que l'abandon du newton ai plus à voir avec les luttes de pouvoir au sein de Cupertino...


----------



## Bjeko (3 Janvier 2008)

Je pense plutôt que le Newton était un produit tout simplement pas adapté à la clientèle de son époque, il avait sans doute quelques petits problèmes de jeunesse mais si le public avait répondu présent il se serait vite amélioré.

Aujourd'hui la situation est toute différente : les consommateurs sont maintenant friands de "gadgets" technologiques et Apple s'est créé une solide image de créateurs de génie de ce type de produits. Maintenant ils peuvent se lacher, il y a de bonnes chances que le marché suive... et si Apple se lache je m'attend à de l'excellent dans les mois/années à venir


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Janvier 2008)

Un dock pour (ultra)portable ? http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128328/apple-reinvente-les-powerbook-duo-dock/
Au tarifs des écrans d'Apple, un dock qui intègre un écran... heu...


EDIT : Gizmodo a publié le texte du brevet... Ce que je trouve intéressant c'est les ports à l'arrière comme sur l'iMac...


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2008)

a supprimer


----------



## naas (3 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Un dock pour (ultra)portable ? http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128328/apple-reinvente-les-powerbook-duo-dock/
> Au tarifs des écrans d'Apple, un dock qui intègre un écran... heu...
> 
> 
> EDIT : Gizmodo a publié le texte du brevet... Ce que je trouve intéressant c'est les ports à l'arrière comme sur l'iMac...



j'edith vu que c'est un vrai 
bon pourquoi pas m'ai je n'aime pas trop l'idée tout de même, ce qui est bien c'est un ultra portable, pas un portable dans un imac


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Janvier 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord! Surtout que je préfère travailler sur deux écrans que d'en avoir un fermé obligatoirement!


----------



## corloane (3 Janvier 2008)

Gnéééé Gnéééé  Gnééééé  
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4243000.html?series=48


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Janvier 2008)

corloane a dit:


> Gnéééé Gnéééé  Gnééééé
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4243000.html?series=48





Euh.. je doute quand même, ça fait très SF... (David_b??? )


----------



## David_b (3 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Euh.. je doute quand même, ça fait très SF... (David_b??? )





ce serait surtout vachement compliqué à utiliser au jour le jour  
Et un peu trop "blink blink" 
Et puis il est épais... 

J'espère qu'Apple va rester simple, dans la lignée du MBP ou du MB... mais en plus petit/léger :love:
Et, surtout... pas en noir et recouvert d'une vitre bien brillante


----------



## iota (3 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Euh.. je doute quand même, ça fait très SF... (David_b??? )


Le pire, c'est le trackpad au dessus du clavier, inutilisable...

@+
iota


----------



## tarte en pion ! (3 Janvier 2008)

@David_b : Moi aussi j'attends un ultraportable qui serait un MBP + trackpad amélioré avec les fontions multitouch (qui peuvenet être pratiques) des gadgets avec le Firewire 800 et une carte graphique (même low cost, j'ai une ATI x300se là...) permettant de le brancher à un écran 30" arrivé à la maison. Avec, sans doute, le nouveau clavier lui aussi au goût du jour.
Petit poids donc fin et écran 11"-13,3" et c'est bon...


----------



## msinno (3 Janvier 2008)

si on le veux fin, une carte graphique ca va etre compliqué... Mais ce serait parfait


----------



## pim (3 Janvier 2008)

msinno a dit:


> si on le veux fin, une carte graphique ca va etre compliqué... Mais ce serait parfait



Même si cet ultraportable a une GMA 950, je prends, car j'ai eut des Mac avec une vieille ATI 9200 comme carte graphique, et j'ai testé un portable PC (acheté en novembre 2007 par un ami) avec une ATI 1100, je peux vous dire que le GMA 950 explose littéralement les cartes d'entrée de gamme de chez ATI.


----------



## tyler_d (3 Janvier 2008)

je me demande si le fake de gizmodo est possible, et si ça ne serait pas un "killer product"  

ok avoir deux écran c'est bien (c'est ce que je fais avec mon pb), mais il faut à chaque brancher le secteur, l'écran, les usb etc...

et au final, le second écran ne me sert pas tant que ça... 

là, c'est vrai que ça serait vraiment un concept original, et qui permettrait enfin d'emporter avec soit son "media center", et meme de pouvoir tout simplement utiliser son ordinateur portable.

du coup, j'en reve presque...


----------



## msinno (4 Janvier 2008)

j'espere au moins que ce sera une GMA1300 non?? enfin la nouvelle des derniers macbook... J'ai un doute sur l'appelation...


----------



## lianis (4 Janvier 2008)

GMA 3100 plutôt...


----------



## msinno (4 Janvier 2008)

merci lianis... En effet c'est le X3100


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui me fait marrer avec ces appelation de carte graphique, c'est que l'on y comprends absolument rien, et pire un pc avec une carte graphique de la mort va quand même planter avec un fichier de plus de 4 Go quand un humble macbook va tenir le choc sur un fichier imovie de 26 Go


----------



## David_b (4 Janvier 2008)

msinno a dit:


> j'espere au moins que ce sera une GMA1300 non?? enfin la nouvelle des derniers macbook... J'ai un doute sur l'appelation...



Pour quoi faire ? si c'est un ultra portable, ce sera pas une machine de bureau. même pas un portable normal. Il viendra en plus de ceux-là, du moins pour de nombreux acheteurs dans mon genre.
Il faut juste un CG capable de bien faire tourner Léopard et c'est bon. Enfin, amha 
Ce qui serait bête, ce serait un CG qui impacte l'autonomie du bignou ou qui le fasse chauffer -> ventilo -> bruit et baisse d'autonomie


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Janvier 2008)

Une surprise pourrait venir d'ailleurs: Du code pour puces AMD dans Leopard 10.5.2.


----------



## yangbin (4 Janvier 2008)

Hey je sais pas si vous aviez vu ces photos avant, elles datent du mois de Novembre ! c'est jolie je trouve....mais pas de lecteur dvd!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (4 Janvier 2008)

T'appelle ça des photos ?


----------



## yangbin (4 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> T'appelle ça des photos ?




LOL ok ok, en meme temps j'ai trouvé ca sur un site chinois !! ils sont fort ces chinois, quand on voit les faux iphones a 70 euros ici lol


----------



## Bionik (7 Janvier 2008)

Un nouveau fake publié par macrumors qui me tenterait bien moi :love::love:


----------



## r e m y (7 Janvier 2008)

et bien pas moi.... un tel trackpad, s'il est multitouch, sur cette zone qui est avant tout un repose-poignets serait invivable (sauf à taper sur le clavier en faisant bien gaffe à ce que les poignets restent bien haut et qu'il ne viennent pas toucher cette zone sensible!)

Bonjour les douleurs articulaires!


----------



## iota (7 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



r e m y a dit:


> et bien pas moi.... un tel trackpad, s'il est multitouch, sur cette zone qui est avant tout un repose-poignets serait invivable (sauf à taper sur le clavier en faisant bien gaffe à ce que les poignets restent bien haut et qu'il ne viennent pas toucher cette zone sensible!)


Le brevet Apple exposant le fonctionnement d'un trackpad multitouch explique qu'il est automatiquement désactivé quand on utilise le clavier (on peut donc poser les mains dessus sans que ce soit génant).

C'est déjà le cas sur les machines actuelles d'ailleur.

@+
iota


----------



## youyou54 (7 Janvier 2008)

Moi tout ce que j'espère c'est un deuxième bouton en dessous du trackpad ... 
Vous savez ... pour le clic droit


----------



## CBi (7 Janvier 2008)

Bionik a dit:


> Un nouveau fake publié par macrumors qui me tenterait bien moi :love::love:



Pas mal en effet... Mais c'est quoi le truc blanc dont on ne voit qu'un morceau dans le coin en bas à gauche... ?


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2008)

Bionik a dit:


> Un nouveau fake publié par macrumors qui me tenterait bien moi :love::love:



On constate en tout cas que cet ultra-portable est posé sur ibed en en haut à gauche on devine la magnifique ilamp ...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Janvier 2008)

Je l'avais vu chez MacRumors...
En alu il aurait plus la classe. Espérons. Vivons. L'espoir fait vivre !


----------



## naas (7 Janvier 2008)

J'espere que cela ne sera pas ça , parce que... il n'y a rien de special dans ce portable :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> J'espere que cela ne sera pas ça , parce que... il n'y a rien de special dans ce portable :sick:



A part les reflets magnifiques sur l'écran.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (7 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> J'espere que cela ne sera pas ça , parce que... il n'y a rien de special dans ce portable :sick:




ben il est ultraportable... un fake comme celui là ça pèse pas lourd! :rateau:


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> A part les reflets magnifiques sur l'écran.



qui en débordent, d'ailleurs


----------



## Bionik (7 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> qui en débordent, d'ailleurs



 quand on fait un fake pas trop mal comme celui-ci, on peut au moins faire un peu attention.


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2008)

Bionik a dit:


> quand on fait un fake pas trop mal comme celui-ci, on peut au moins faire un peu attention.



et faire la photo ailleurs que dans une chambre d'hôtel


----------



## David_b (7 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> et faire la photo ailleurs que dans une chambre d'hôtel



ben non, justement : le gars il s'est barré avec le prototype, il est en cavale


----------



## CUT HERE (7 Janvier 2008)

Bionik a dit:


> Un nouveau fake publié par macrumors qui me tenterait bien moi :love::love:



Il y a certains fake, on espère vraiment que ça le restera . ça fait vraiment look playskool. Bon après certains aimeront... Je ne suis pas de cela :love:


----------



## Maya7 (8 Janvier 2008)

moi ça me dit bien aussi


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2008)

Franchement il me fait penser au titanium en version playmobil, j'espère qu'apple aura bien plus d'imagination que cela !


----------



## Paradise (8 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Franchement il me fait penser au titanium en version playmobil, j'espère qu'apple aura bien plus d'imagination que cela !



il est pas horrible ...  mais pas celui là !! svp


----------



## PawBroon (8 Janvier 2008)

Ca va loin comme fake dans la mesure où ils ont pensé à virtualiser Leopard dans une fenêtre du Finder.
Bonne idée je trouve.


----------



## youyou54 (8 Janvier 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Ca va loin comme fake dans la mesure où ils ont pensé à virtualiser Leopard dans une fenêtre du Finder.
> Bonne idée je trouve.



Je dirais même plus, ce même léopard virtualisé est utilisé pour virtualiser XP


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Ca va loin comme fake dans la mesure où ils ont pensé à virtualiser Leopard dans une fenêtre du Finder.
> Bonne idée je trouve.



C'est juste la prise de contrôle à distance intégrée dans Leopard.


----------



## naas (8 Janvier 2008)

Par contre un portable avec le clavier alu des imacs et la carte derrière l'écran, la oui cela devient intéressant


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2008)

Clavier couleur alu, pourquoi pas, mais gardons le clavier des MacBook. Il est idéal en terme d'ergonomie pour la dactylographie.


----------



## PawBroon (8 Janvier 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est juste la prise de contrôle à distance intégrée dans Leopard.


Pour le compte mon illusion que le prochain portable aura 8Go de base pour virtualiser XP dans un Leopard virtualisé par en fumée.

Ce qui est beau avec Apple, c'est que malgré le niveau d'inventivité et de fumage de moquette que la plupart des fakes illustrent, Ive sort toujours quelque chose d'immédiatement évident et de différent...

Ca va que ma femme ne se sert du Macbook Pro que pour jouer au Mahjong online sinon je culpabiliserai presque de ne pas avoir attendu Macworld.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (8 Janvier 2008)

Dites, si Apple présente des nouveaux MacPro une semaine avant la MacWorld Expo, il y a bien autre chose de plus important à montrer!


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Janvier 2008)

Oui il va y avoir du boulot avec cette keynote


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2008)

Ce qui est possible c'est qu'apple présente une ligne de matériel en adéquation avec son offre vidéo itunes. 

Bien sûr il y a l'ipod classic mais il n'est pas adapté à la vidéo, l'itouch qui est en fait le premier terminal apple à l'écran adapté pour la vidéo et l'iphone bien sûr existent dans l'offre actuelle il nous manque donc quelque chose.

Nous en revenons donc à ce que monsieur mauvais caractère jobs avait promis il y a longtemps un mac qui est le centre (hub) de la vie numérique.

Un mac donc plus itunes et un lecteur de vidéo l'éco système est en place.

Donc m'hame irma me souffle à l'oreille que steve va nous présenter non pas un ultra portable au sens ordinateur mais un terminal de lecture vidéo plus wifi internet avec un écran un peu plus grand et la même interface macosx des itouch.

Croisons les doigts.


----------



## David_b (9 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> Donc m'hame irma me souffle à l'oreille que steve va nous présenter non pas un ultra portable au sens ordinateur mais un terminal de lecture vidéo plus wifi internet avec un écran un peu plus grand et la même interface macosx des itouch.
> 
> Croisons les doigts.


Ah mais non alors ! je croise rien du tout.
Je veux un vrai ordinateur ultra portable, pas un "machin" multimédia vidéo 
Déjà que l'iPhone m'intéresse autant qu'une monographie sur _l'élevage des tortues d'aquarium_... si on a pas droit à un vrai ordi... je boude :rateau:


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2008)

le machin multi média sera sous macosX


----------



## David_b (9 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> le machin multi média sera sous macosX



oui mais je veux un vrai clavier, avec des touches et tout. Avec tes histoire de iphone et itouch (quoi?) tu me casses mes rêves, là


----------



## PawBroon (9 Janvier 2008)

Madame Irma, David ne lui dit pas merci © .


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

il est vrai que mon coeur balance entre les espoirs de Naas et de David_b !
j'adore mon PB G4 12" et le Macbook est assurément un superbe portable, mais voilà on n'est jamais satisfait et quand je vois qu'entre l'Asus eee  et le Sony Vaio TZ il n'y a rien chez Apple, je me mets à rêver d'un ultra-portable Apple qui pèserait enfin moins de 2 bons Kg sans coûter un prix prohibitif 
matter des videos sur un petit écran c'est pas mon truc (je fais partie des gens qui vont encore au cinéma, si si je vous assure) et pour vraiment être efficace un clavier reste indispensable.
franchement l'iphone est génial au niveau de son interface, du "mini" OSX, de sa simplicité, de la combinaison logique ipod/téléphonie, etc  mais bon naviguer sur des pages internet non réduites ou voir un film sur un écran 3,5"  je suis pas assez geek ou plus assez jeune pour ça


----------



## David_b (9 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> ije me mets à rêver d'un ultra-portable Apple qui pèserait enfin moins de 2 bons Kg *sans coûter un prix prohibitif*


C'est là qu'on risque de pleurer... ou d'être surpris ???? 
regarde le prix d'un TZ...


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> C'est là qu'on risque de pleurer... ou d'être surpris ????
> regarde le prix d'un TZ...



entre les 300  de l' eee et les 2000  du TZ  pourquoi pas un bel ultraportable Apple à 1300/1500  ?


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> entre les 300  de l' eee et les 2000  du TZ  pourquoi pas un bel ultraportable Apple à 1300/1500  ?



Moi je dirais un MacBook nano à 300  + un MacBook mini 11" à 800 . Comme ça, on a les deux et tout le monde est content 

Mais je ne crois pas à un iPod touch "+", ce serait trop encombrant pour un appareil sans clavier, et toujours pas assez grand par rapport à un écran de 10 ou 11" d'un "vrai" ultraportable avec touches.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Moi je dirais un MacBook nano à 300  + un MacBook mini 11" à 800 . Comme ça, on a les deux et tout le monde est content
> 
> Mais je ne crois pas à un iPod touch "+", ce serait trop encombrant pour un appareil sans clavier, et toujours pas assez grand par rapport à un écran de 10 ou 11" d'un "vrai" ultraportable avec touches.



Et un ultraportable offert à tous les membres de macgé suivant le thread "Ultra portable Apple, cu concret ?" ça vous dit ??


----------



## David_b (9 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et un ultraportable offert à tous les membres de macgé suivant le thread "Ultra portable Apple, cu concret ?" ça vous dit ??


woawww.... trop sympa Steve  
euh... je peux en avoir un aussi pour ma soeur ? :rateau:


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et un ultraportable offert à tous les membres de macgé suivant le thread "Ultra portable Apple, cu concret ?" ça vous dit ??



faut pas pousser non plus :rose:


----------



## DrFatalis (9 Janvier 2008)

On est chez Apple, tout de même.... donc on sera sans doute vers les 2000 à 2500  au bas mot... 

sauf pour un minibook "touch+" à 999 ...


----------



## David_b (9 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> On est chez Apple, tout de même.... donc on sera sans doute vers les 2000 à 2500  au bas mot...


Le T2XP m'avait coûté 2500euros, je crois...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (9 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Ah mais non alors ! je croise rien du tout.
> Je veux un vrai ordinateur ultra portable, pas un "machin" multimédia vidéo
> Déjà que l'iPhone m'intéresse autant qu'une monographie sur _l'élevage des tortues d'aquarium_... si on a pas droit à un vrai ordi... je boude :rateau:



+1 : Tout à fait d'accord. En plus Apple n'a sorti de vraies nouveautés Mac depuis un moment. L'alu de l'iMac ne compte pas vraiment... Alors que franchement du côté annexes/accessoires/gadgets yen a pour tous. Et les professionnels alors ? Je penche vraiment vers un vrai ultraportable impressionnant.


----------



## naas (9 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> +1 : Tout à fait d'accord. En plus Apple n'a sorti de vraies nouveautés Mac depuis un moment. L'alu de l'iMac ne compte pas vraiment... Alors que franchement du côté annexes/accessoires/gadgets yen a pour tous. Et les professionnels alors ? Je penche vraiment vers un vrai ultraportable impressionnant.


et les 8 coeurs c'est des "fausses nouvelles" ?
l'alu imac ne compte pas...
qu'est ce qu'il te faut alors en VRAIES nouvelles


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> et les 8 coeurs c'est des "fausses nouvelles" ?
> l'alu imac ne compte pas...
> qu'est ce qu'il te faut alors en VRAIES nouvelles



M'enfin ils rêvent tous d'un ultraportable.....le reste n'est que petite annonce


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> woawww.... trop sympa Steve
> euh... je peux en avoir un aussi pour ma soeur ? :rateau:



Depuis quand Pharmacos s'appelle Steve ? :mouais:

Bref, ça devient n'importe quoi, ce topic ?


----------



## youyou54 (9 Janvier 2008)

[Mode=Je me prepare à ne pas être trop déçu]
A force de s'imaginer des trucs trop géniaux on risque d'être deçus ...
Ca se trouve la grosse annonce ce sera la location de films avec tous les partenariats des majors hollywoodiennes ...
 [/Mode]


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2008)

Est ce que quelqu'un a déjà passé une journée sur un Tablet , moi oui et j'en pouvais plus ..... donc si Apple se met au tablet , j'espère que çà va être révolutionnaire comme d'habitude


----------



## CBi (9 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> Ca se trouve la grosse annonce ce sera la location de films avec tous les partenariats des majors hollywoodiennes ...



Ça serait étonnant. Petit à petit, on voit la Keynote de mardi se dessiner =
- Mac 10.5... réussite.. bla-bla-bla.. le Mac Pro, incredibly fast. :sleep: 
- Ventes de iPod pour Noël... Fantastique mais j'en avais marre de regarder les vidéos de YouTube et pas mes films préférés... iTunes 7.6... Le président de Warner sur la scène  
- and there is one more thing


----------



## David_b (10 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> M'enfin ils rêvent tous d'un ultraportable.....le reste n'est que petite annonce



Non, c'est surtout que j'ai déjà un MacPro :rateau:


----------



## David_b (10 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Depuis quand Pharmacos s'appelle Steve ? :mouais:
> 
> Bref, ça devient n'importe quoi, ce topic ?


C'est Steve _incognito_, sinon il pourrait sûrement pas promettre ce genre de choses (j'ai été Herlock Sholmes dans une autre vie) ... essayes de suivre un peu mon cher Divoli :rateau: 

(je suis loin)


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Non, c'est surtout que j'ai déjà un MacPro :rateau:



Oui mais ça c'est tricher !

Sinon pour revenir sur le sujet :

Ce que j'aimerais avant tout sur un ultraportable c'est quelque chose comme 7-8h de batterie.....effective !
Là je serais prêt à payer


----------



## 4bjomm (10 Janvier 2008)

si çà se trouve y'aura que de simples mis à jour comme sur le mac pro, mé on peut toujours essayer d'installer mac  os x sur l eee pc de asus


----------



## pim (10 Janvier 2008)

Moi je pense à :

1/ Vidéo sur l'iTunes Music Store
2/ Apple TV 2
3/ iPhone 2
4/ One more thing ?! Tadaa ! Ultraportable MacBook Pro nano mini super bien ! Yeeessss....

Ah mince désolé on n'y est pas encore 

Rester calme, je dois rester calme


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2008)

Là, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi : il faut rester calme, se méfier de nos nerfs et envisager la situation dans la sé-ré-ni-té ...


----------



## Tox (10 Janvier 2008)

Ou sur un mode "revanchard" : Si y a pas d'ultra-portable, j'm'offre un eee !!!


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Janvier 2008)

Moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai un EEE, mais je veux repasser à Mac, mon MacBook me manque


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2008)

En fait, steve va nous refaire le coup de produit de la mort qui tue en avant première grâce aux puces basse consommation d'intel.

Je pressens aussi quelque chose de nouveau coté écran, comme par exemple une télévision HD qui soit équipé d'une caméra pour ichat avec une liaison wifi vers la nouvelle apple TV. 
Quelque chose dans ce goût la.

Bref un ensemble COMPLET de solution vidéo avec comme centre de tout cela: itunes et le mac 

Il faut se rappeler que le même stevou avait annoncé le mac comme le hub numérique de la maison il y a quelques années.


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2008)

Les " ultras " portable pèsent que 5 % . Est ce que Apple va tenter cela ?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les " ultras " portable pèsent que 5 % . Est ce que Apple va tenter cela ?


nanh, sauf si cela fait partie d'un ensemble de lecture des vidéos ACHETEES sur itunes


----------



## pim (11 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi c'est l'inverse, j'ai un EEE, mais je veux repasser à Mac, mon MacBook me manque



Moi je suis en train de me dire l'inverse, que si jamais il n'y a pas d'ultra portable Apple dans quelques jours, j'essayerais un EEE. Pour lire des PDF et taper du LaTeX, je pense qu'une telle machine peut suffire.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les " ultras " portable pèsent que 5 % . Est ce que Apple va tenter cela ?



Ce sont les ultra portables entre 2000 et 3000 , type Sony, qui pèsent 5 %. Que Apple nous sorte quelque chose d'ultra portable et de moins de 400 , et là on va l'avoir le fameux effet halo, tous ceux qui ont déjà mis 200 ou 300  dans un iPod vont l'acheter "juste pour voir".


----------



## StJohnPerse (11 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Ce sont les ultra portables entre 2000 et 3000 , type Sony, qui pèsent 5 %. Que Apple nous sorte quelque chose d'ultra portable et de moins de 400 , et là on va l'avoir le fameux effet halo, tous ceux qui ont déjà mis 200 ou 300  dans un iPod vont l'acheter "juste pour voir".



Je sais bien cela mais est ce qu'Apple peut nous sortir un ultra portable a 1500  ?


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> ...et là on va l'avoir le fameux effet halo, tous ceux qui ont déjà mis 200 ou 300  dans un iPod vont l'acheter "juste pour voir".



Je ne pense pas que nombreux sont les utilisateurs qui balancent 300 euros "juste pour voir".

Il faut arrêter de fréquenter les casinos ou les salles de poker, pim, ça t'a tourné la tête. Reviens dans la vraie vie. 

Ensuite, il faut voir que l'eee est très minimaliste, avec un version de Linux qui pourrait ne pas plaire à tout le monde...


----------



## iota (11 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Les " ultras " portable pèsent que 5 % . Est ce que Apple va tenter cela ?


Les Mac Pro touchent quel pourcentage de la population ?
C'est pas pour autant qu'Apple n'a pas de machine pro au catalogue.

De plus, une part de marché faible indique également qu'il y a un marché à prendre (peu concurentiel).

@+
iota


----------



## corloane (11 Janvier 2008)

AH Ah Ah Apple sortir un portable à 400 :hosto:  rien entendu de plus drôle! Apple ne sort pas de machines au rabais, le moins cher restera le Macbook


----------



## tarte en pion ! (11 Janvier 2008)

corloane a dit:


> AH Ah Ah Apple sortir un portable à 400 :hosto:  rien entendu de plus drôle! Apple ne sort pas de machines au rabais, le moins cher restera le Macbook



ça, c'est bien dit...


----------



## pim (11 Janvier 2008)

Asus le fait bien, et Asus fabrique aussi les MacBooks... sans doute dans la même usine que le EEE !

Si tu promets un vrai ordinateur pour 400 &#8364;, je pense que même ceux qui ne vont pas au Casino risquent d'être tentés !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (11 Janvier 2008)

Mouais, si on veut une machine pas performante autant acheter un eee ! Pas la peine de chercher un Mac...


----------



## David_b (11 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Mouais, si on veut une machine pas performante autant acheter un eee ! Pas la peine de chercher un Mac...



c'est clair qu'un _ordinateur_ (pas une télé/itunes/ichat et téléphone qui tient dans une grosse poche) à 400 euros j'y crois pas trop. Mais à choisir entre 2 machines "pas performantes", je préfère utiliser OSX : c'est plus beau :rose: 

Je me demande si on peut installer Lyx sur le EEE ?


----------



## divoli (11 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Si tu promets un vrai ordinateur pour 400 &#8364;, je pense que même ceux qui ne vont pas au Casino risquent d'être tentés !



Franchement, je n'y crois pas. Si Apple avait voulu sortir un tel ordi, elle l'aurait fait depuis longtemps. Et puis cela risquerait de remettre en question toute la gamme portable.

Et sans préjuger des qualités de l'eee, Apple n'est pas du genre à sortir de la camelote ou du bas de gamme.
Juste l'OS est vendu 129 euros...

Ou alors un ptit jouet pour geek assermenté. Mais un "vrai" ordi, non.


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2008)

Certains prennent leur rêves pour une réalité...

*1 - Quel est le marché des ultra portables ?* (je ne le connais pas) mais nous sommes sur des machines à plus de 2000 euros, qui visent essentiellement le marché des pro. Donc un marché déja habitué à fonctionner sous windows, qui peut très difficilement switcher (DSI, Cout du switch etc).
Je vois mal une entreprise équiper tout ses cadres de matériel apple alors que sony, acer, et surement d'autre font la meme chose, entièrement compatible avec le matos déja utilisés.

donc exit le marché des pros (un peu comme avec l'iphone qui ne remplace pas un blackberry)

On est plus en face d'une niche qu'un véritable marché de masse. Encore moins si le produit est à plus de 1500 euros.

Pour répondre à Iota, le marché des macpro répond à une demande de niche (oui c'est vrai), mais qui est très rentable : celle de la vidéo, de la photo, de la communication, de la création etc. qui est pret a investir car l'image est leur fond de commerce, et Apple, de part ses solutions, domine nettement ce marché.
De plus, quand apple vend un macpro, c'est souvent accompagné d'un soft maison (final cut ou aperture), d'un ou deux 30" etc.
Bref, rien à voir avec le marché des cadres qui auraient besoin d'une machine plus légère.


*2 - que peut-on faire de plus avec un ultra portable ?* ba oui, un macbook pése quoi ? 2kg ? il fait 13" ? qu'est ce qu'un mini macbook de 1kg, avec un écran de 8" va faire de plus ? rien. Au contraire, il aura moins de puissance vidéo, pas de lecteur optique, etc etc. 

Pas vraiment d'intéret de sortir un mini clone du macbook si c'est pour faire "moins de chose"

*3 - Apple n'investis que des marché mur, où les marges seront importantes.* Là où une innovation soft ou hardware créée un fossé assez important avec la concurrence, sucite assez de désir et de buzz marketing pour que le plus grand nombre souhaite faire l'acquisition de se nouveau produit (ipod / iphone). 
Ce n'est certainement pas le cas d'un ultra portable.

Les portables Apple se vendent de mieux en mieux, alors pourquoi ne pas continuer d'améliorer ces machines, de les rendres plus attractives plutot que d'alourdir la gamme avec une machine destinée à un public très réduit ?


*4 - le fameux effet halo, il n'y a que "nous" pour encore y croire encore.* Les ventes de mac augmentent, pour différentes raisons (virus sur windows, baisse des prix des macs, utilisation d'un autre produit apple), mais la courbe de croissance des macs, meme s'il est très bonne, ne suit pas du tout celle des ipods (et peut etre celle de l'iphone) !
Tout simplement parce qu'on ne change pas d'ordinateur, et encore moins d'environnement (OS / logiciel) aussi facilement qu'on change de lecteur MP3, de téléphone, ou d'autres petits appareils electronique qu'on peut facilement utiliser.
Un changement d'ordinateur, pour le commun des mortels, est une opération lourde de conséquence, qu'on a très peur de réaliser.

Aujourd'hui, apple n'a plus besoin de l'effet halo. Elle est une entreprise multi produits. Avec d'un coté les ordinateurs et leurs univers (hard et soft), et de l'autre, l'electronique grand public. 

Mieux vaut se lancer sur un nouveau marché en étant sur de vendre des dizaines de millions d'appareils (en créant une rupture technologique), que d'essayer de draguer tout le monde et de vendre des ordinateurs (dont les marges sont beaucoup moins interressante !!!)

*5 - Mac OS X et le Multitouch* : Apple a une vrai longueur d'avance d'avance avec son mac os qui gére le multitouch. sans tomber dans le ridicule, je pense qu'on ne réalise pas que l'iphone est un véritable produit sorti du futur, qui permet de prendre la température sur l'utilisabilité de cette toute nouvelle technologie.
Steve jobs l'a dit lui meme : c'est une innovation aussi importante que l'interface graphique (écran - souris - fenetre), et que la clic wheel. Deux innovations qui ont complètement bouleversé leur marché respectif.
Alors pourquoi ne garder cette nouvelle "révolution" uniquement pour un téléphone/ipod ?

Pourquoi ne pas prendre une nouvelle longueur d'avance, et intégrer cette technologie dès maintenant sur un portable, produit informatique qui se vend le mieux chez apple (et sur le marché informatique également ?)

Quand on voit le buzz incroyable que cette inovation a provoqué sur une année entière eek: ) pour un simple téléphone, imaginez ce que cela produirait sur un ordinateur ? ou un appareil domestique ? 

On arrive jamais a imaginer les applications que les innovations peuvent créer. C'est là la force d'Apple, démocratiser cette innovation dans des solutions "grand public". L'inverse de l'ultra portable.

*je vois donc dans ma boule de cristal* un produit répondant à cet usage, soit sous la forme d'un utra portable MAIS avec un hub intelligent (à l'image des derniers brevet parus), soit un nouveau produit sur lequel on attend pas apple (une télé avec apple TV intégrée comme certain le dise), ou tout simplement à un mix de l'ensemble. vous l'aurez compris, je ne vois rien dans ma boule, normale, je préfére avoir une vraie surprise totale plutot que de m'attendre à quelque chose qu'apple ne fera sans doute pas.

Ces dernières années nous ont moins appris une chose : il n'y a pas de rumeurs sans feux... donc ultra portable seul ou avec "dock", télé... on tourne autour... réponse dans 4 jours !


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Mouais, si on veut une machine pas performante autant acheter un eee ! Pas la peine de chercher un Mac...


 Ne pas confondre mobilité et performance. Je cherche toujours une machine pour taper du texte, consulter internet et tenir un agenda et qui soit plus pratique (un clavier) qu'un Palm ou un iTouch.

Asus est le premier à proposer un solution élégante à petit prix. Pas la peine de se fâcher


----------



## Tox (11 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Mouais, si on veut une machine pas performante autant acheter un eee ! Pas la peine de chercher un Mac...


 Une autre remarque, ma première machine portable pas performante a été un iBook G4 800 MHz qui se traînait lamentablement sous OS X. Je l'ai renvoyé au bout de cinq jours. Pourtant, il était de dernière génération lors de mon achat...


----------



## CBi (11 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> ma première machine portable pas performante a été un iBook G4 800 MHz qui se traînait lamentablement sous OS X



Quand tu as recu ton iBook, il ne fallait pas jeter la pièce en plastique noir qui était à l'intérieur...






Sur mon iBook G3 466, OS X marche plutôt bien


----------



## noche84 (12 Janvier 2008)

Pour ce qui est de la puissance, lorsque j'ai décidé de revenir sur mac, j'ai acheté un ibook G3 900Mhz d'occasion ( que j'ai revendu plus cher 1 an après niark )... Et Panther puis Tiger fonctionnaient a merveille... A contrario de maintenant ou Tiger se traine sur mon iBook G4 1,33... Un formatage s'imposerait mais j'attends quelques jours ( puis une Rev B  )

Pour ce qui est d'un portable à 400, c'est utopique tout simplement en regardant le prix d'un disque dur flash... Apple propose de la bonne qualité et c'est totalement impossible de faire un ultra portable fonctionnel pour 400... ( Surtout que les prix sont souvent doublés : prix du marché = 2 x prix de revient ) doooonc... Déception en vue...

Par contre le post de Tyler_d m'a l'air de résumer assez bien les choses...


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

@ CBi et noche : Il est normal d'être satisfait d'OS X sur un G3 en 2008 . Je fais ce constat aussi quand je remonte une machine ancienne et que je place le nouvel OS (10.4 en l'occurence). On est souvent étonné, on s'attendait à moins bien. Par contre, il était moins normal d'avoir autant de latence dans le Finder en 2003-2004 sur un G4.

Et CBi a raison, la faute en incombait au manque de mémoire (128 Mo soudés + une barrette de 128 Mo, sauf erreur) et au disque dur 4200 tours. Bref, ce n'était pas une bonne machine en configuration standard pour exploiter OS X 10.3, mais le store la vendait...

Pour en revenir au sujet, je continue de croire que la voie choisie par Asus est intéressante et qu'Apple devrait y réfléchir. De plus, elle s'inscrit dans la logique de l'iPod, de l'iTouch et de l'iPhone. Pourquoi pas un iMac nano à mettre dans toutes les poches ?


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2008)

noche84 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est d'un portable à 400, c'est utopique tout simplement en regardant le prix d'un disque dur flash...



1/ Certes les disques flash sont onéreux, mais qui a dit que Apple allait utiliser un disque flash dans l'immédiat ? Les iPod nano de 8 Go coûtent 200 , et n'ont pas attendu les disques flash. De toute façon, si ASUS arrive à commercialiser un EEE à 400 , Apple peut aussi le faire, puisque c'est ASUS qui fabrique les portables d'Apple !

2/ Dans le prix d'un iPod nano la mémoire flash doit représenter un quart du prix, 50 , ça nous fait les 64 Go de mémoire flash pour 200 ... Largement de qui faire un portable comme le MacBook, avec un écran LED, sans lecteur de DVD ni disque dur interne, tout fin, tout léger avec 8 heures d'autonomie et des performances record.

Avec 1/ + 2/ vous faites deux nouveautés à la MacWorld pour le prix d'une (et si y'a rien du tout, je serais le premier à être dégouté  )


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Et CBi a raison, la faute en incombait au manque de mémoire (128 Mo soudés + une barrette de 128 Mo, sauf erreur) et au disque dur 4200 tours. Bref, ce n'était pas une bonne machine en configuration standard pour exploiter OS X 10.3, mais le store la vendait...



Ça a toujours été la politique d'Apple, surtout à l'époque où la mémoire n'était pas donnée, de proposée une configuration standard un peu "sous-équipée" en RAM pour pouvoir afficher un prix de base plus attractif...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

http://www.9to5mac.com/macbook-air-2453564654


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> http://www.9to5mac.com/macbook-air-2453564654


Ca serait fort ....


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2008)

Un MacBook sans aucune prise... Ça promets pour brancher une clé USB !

Non sérieusement je pense que cette histoire de "In Air" est sans doute l'annonce d'un iPod Wifi.


----------



## StJohnPerse (12 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Un MacBook sans aucune prise... Ça promets pour brancher une clé USB !
> 
> Non sérieusement je pense que cette histoire de "In Air" est sans doute l'annonce d'un iPod Wifi.



Nan pas d'Ipod Wifi ! Ca sera Apple TV , c'est tout


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Janvier 2008)

Mais si un ptit macbook tout fin tout propre 

Avec une "base" où on le pose pour le recharger, et y brancher les clé usb etc... toutes les liaisons se feraient sans fil entre la base et le mac

Et l'ipod wifi, ça existe déjà...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

Oui, celui de l'illustration est pas mal. Et le usbw avec un hub pour tout brancher sans le brancher D) comme on trouve chez Belkin.
Non, mais l'USB rentre partout, faut pas s'en faire... c'est l'ethernet éventuellement qui peut disparaître ou être proposé en une version "mini". Le port d'écran est encore miniaturisable.

Le mieux serait un connecteur du même genre que le dock des ipods avec tout dessus.  Et ça je pense que c'est gérable.

EDIT : Si je me trompe pas on se retrouverait avec un dock à environ 50 pins (44 je crois) !  Mais c'est gérable... Sinon déporter la plus part en sans fil aiderait bien ! :rose:
EDIT 2 : J'ai compté le DVI complet (pas de mini-DVI restricteur)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Il y avait pas un brevet Apple qui présentait un chargement de la batterie par induction ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

Surement ! 

...Et les mini-ports avec dock adaptateur aussi...


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Il y avait pas un brevet Apple qui présentait un chargement de la batterie par induction ?


Ça je n'y crois pas ! Pourquoi vouloir faire compliqué (par induction) quand on peut faire simple et éprouvé (un câble) ?! L'utilisation de l'induction n'est qu'une belle réalisation d'ingénieur en manque de sensations fortes.


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2008)

Tu gagnes en place pour la connectique des appareils, aucun problème d'incompatibilité entre les prises, pas besoin d'adapteurs suivant les pays, aucun risque d'electrocution pour les usagers.
C'est déjà bien non ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

Ouais cool, un ultraportable sans aucune prise et avec, indispensable, le hub de 4 kilos.


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Janvier 2008)

Le hub (ou la base) pourrait être tres fin, et greffable au cul de l'ultra portable qui deviendriat un "portable", on peut imagine que sa finesse + sa base = l'epaisseur d'un macbook


----------



## pim (12 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> aucun problème d'incompatibilité entre les prises, pas besoin d'adapteurs suivant les pays, aucun risque d'electrocution pour les usagers.



Et l'énergie de ce portable, je la tire d'où ? Du champ cosmique interplanétaire ? :mouais:


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Et l'énergie de ce portable, je la tire d'où ? Du champ cosmique interplanétaire ? :mouais:



A ton avis... :rateau:









Non, mais sérieusement l'induction j'y crois pas trop moi pour un portable... Mais si c'est bien conçu (cad par les ingénieurs d'Apple) je veux bien, pourquoi pas, rien n'est impossible.


----------



## CBi (12 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Et l'énergie de ce portable, je la tire d'où ? Du champ cosmique interplanétaire ? :mouais:



Ça dépend de ton choix de disque dur. Pour un DD à 120 tours/mn, c'est la manivelle de l'alternateur, lui même monté sur l'axe du DD, qui assure l'alimentation électrique.

Sur le Airmac Pro, l'alternateur est remplacé par des cellules photoélectriques.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Plus simple encore, un petit chinois ou un hamster dans la machine qui pédale pour entraîner un alternateur.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Ça a toujours été la politique d'Apple, surtout à l'époque où la mémoire n'était pas donnée, de proposée une configuration standard un peu "sous-équipée" en RAM pour pouvoir afficher un prix de base plus attractif...


La version 800 GHZ du iBook ressemblait vraiment à un coup d'essai. Par la suite, les versions 1 GHz et 1,2 GHz se sont révélées bien plus véloces et réactives. J'ai d'ailleurs gardé un iBook 1,2 GHz.

A noter que même mon MB était un peu sous-dimensionné en ram. Mais sa puissance brute m'a permis de tenir quelques semaines avec 1 Go. Avec 2 Go, j'ai constaté une accélération sensible du Finder. Bref, il est dommage que Apple ne songe pas à donner une configuration recommandée à l'achat de ses ordinateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> il est dommage que Apple ne songe pas à donner une configuration recommandée à l'achat de ses ordinateurs.



Le meilleur moyen pour eux d'avoir l'air bête.
"On vous propose la config 1 mais il vaut mieux la config 2. La première fonctionne mal"

Les modèles de base sont là pour donner un prix d'appel.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

En général la config' de base avec les soft de l'époque tourne sans soucis.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le meilleur moyen pour eux d'avoir l'air bête.
> "On vous propose la config 1 mais il vaut mieux la config 2. La première fonctionne mal"
> 
> Les modèles de base sont là pour donner un prix d'appel.


 Oui et non, car actuellement, les MB Pro sont fournis avec 2 Go, même en prix d'appel.

Quant à avoir l'air bête, je pense qu'ils l'ont aussi quand l'utilisateur allume la machine et finit par la renvoyer, faute de réactivité (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec le premier iBook G4).


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> En général la config' de base avec les soft de l'époque tourne sans soucis.


 Tout à fait, sauf dans le cas que j'ai cité. Mais c'était pour répondre à la notion de machine performante chez Apple. L'exception confirme la règle


----------



## moonwalk9r (12 Janvier 2008)

> La version *800 GHZ* du iBook ressemblait vraiment à un coup d'essai. Par la suite, les versions 1 GHz et 1,2 GHz se sont révélées bien plus véloces et réactives


 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Oui et non, car actuellement, les MB Pro sont fournis avec 2 Go, même en prix d'appel



On parlait de gamme grand public il me semble. iBook /MacBook.
MacBookPro, MacPro, Xserve c'est un autre domaine.



Tox a dit:


> Quant à avoir l'air bête, je pense qu'ils l'ont aussi quand l'utilisateur allume la machine et finit par la renvoyer, faute de réactivité (c'est ce que j'ai fait avec le premier iBook G4).



L'utilisateur en question doit fumer un peu trop de persil.
Pour avoir eu l'occasion de tester différents modèle de iBook stock avec leur système de base, jamais j'ai trouvé ça lent pour de la bureautique.
Je sais pas ce que tu faisais de ton iBook mais ça devait pas être de la simple bureautique, ou alors tu avais un modèle défaillant.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2008)

On peut trouver ça lent si l'on vient de windows (système graphique pourri mais très rapide), c'est juste une question de perception&#8230; mais ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> On peut trouver ça lent si l'on vient de windows (système graphique pourri mais très rapide), c'est juste une question de perception mais ça marche.



'comprends pas bien ce que tu trouves rapides chez windows ?
Le déroulement du menu "start" avec la visualisation des apps ?

Je trouve que l'apparition d'une fenêtre est pas plus rapide que sur MacOS X.


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Janvier 2008)

Quand je pense que l'on est tous accro à ce sujet.
J'ose pas imaginer l'hécatombe si Steve ne sort pas d'ultra portable.

On va devoir déclencher le plan hors sec . :love:


----------



## divoli (12 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Quand je pense que l'on est tous accro à ce sujet.
> J'ose pas imaginer l'hécatombe si Steve ne sort pas d'ultra portable.
> 
> On va devoir déclencher le plan hors sec . :love:



Bah à chaque fois, il y a une hécatombe.

Mais l'utilisateur Mac, il est comme le Phénix...


----------



## tarte en pion ! (12 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bah à chaque fois, il y a une hécatombe.
> 
> Mais l'utilisateur Mac, il est comme le Phénix...



Ouaip! :rateau:


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> :mouais:


 800 MHz :rateau: Mais il s'agit d'un lapsus révélateur de ce que j'ai enduré


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> L'utilisateur en question doit fumer un peu trop de persil.
> Pour avoir eu l'occasion de tester différents modèle de iBook stock avec leur système de base, jamais j'ai trouvé ça lent pour de la bureautique.
> Je sais pas ce que tu faisais de ton iBook mais ça devait pas être de la simple bureautique, ou alors tu avais un modèle défaillant.


 Je parlais de réactivité  Farfouille un peu sur le net (vire le persil des mirettes) et tu verras que ce modèle 800 MHz n'était pas un foudre de guerre, même à sa sortie. Pour ma part, je n'ai pas testé d'iBook, mais travaillé dessus durant 30 mois.


----------



## Tox (12 Janvier 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> On peut trouver ça lent si l'on vient de windows (système graphique pourri mais très rapide), c'est juste une question de perception mais ça marche.


 Effectivement, il y avait aussi un peu de cela. Wintruc commence par ouvrir une fenêtre dès que tu cliques, mais n'affiche plus rien dans les secondes suivantes. OS X te laisse un peu poireauter entre le clic et l'affichage de la fenêtre... ...complète !


----------



## pim (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je parlais de réactivité  Farfouille un peu sur le net (vire le persil des mirettes) et tu verras que ce modèle 800 MHz n'était pas un foudre de guerre, même à sa sortie.



Comme dit plus haut, il manquait à ce modèle un disque tournant à 5400 tr/min et 1 bon Go de RAM... Ainsi qu'une carte graphique décente, l'ATI 9200 qui l'équipait brillant surtout pour sa parfaite médiocrité en toutes circonstances.

Depuis, tout cela n'est qu'un mauvais souvenir, avec le MacBook on a tout ce qu'il faut, même la GMA 950 dont beaucoup disent du mal s'acquitte de sa tâche sans rechigner.



Tox a dit:


> OS X te laisse un peu poireauter entre le clic et l'affichage de la fenêtre... ...complète !



Le côté légèrement collant de Mac OS X a bien été gommé dans Léopard   Essentiellement une meilleure gestion de la RAM, en attendant l'arrivée de disques flash potentiellement plus rapides que leurs homologues à plateau.



GrInGoo a dit:


> Quand je pense que l'on est tous accro à ce sujet.
> J'ose pas imaginer l'hécatombe si Steve ne sort pas d'ultra portable.



L'iPhone a largement tenu les foules en haleine plus longtemps...

Mais c'est sûr qu'il y a quelques véritables accros comme moi, qui ne se sont toujours pas remis de la disparition du PowerBook 12", mais qui garderont toujours espoir. De toute façon, qu'Apple laissent à la concurrence un marché qu'elle a démocratisé et si magnifiquement interprété, c'est un peu bête.



GrInGoo a dit:


> On va devoir déclencher le plan hors sec . :love:



Ça c'est uniquement en cas d'annonce : ne pas faire pipi dans sa culotte sur le coup de l'émotion !


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Comme dit plus haut, il manquait à ce modèle un disque tournant à 5400 tr/min et 1 bon Go de RAM... Ainsi qu'une carte graphique décente, l'ATI 9200 qui l'équipait brillant surtout pour sa parfaite médiocrité en toutes circonstances.
> 
> Depuis, tout cela n'est qu'un mauvais souvenir, avec le MacBook on a tout ce qu'il faut, même la GMA 950 dont beaucoup disent du mal s'acquitte de sa tâche sans rechigner.



Là, je m'inscris en faux. Ramenées en comparaison de ce qui se faisait à l'époque, les cartes graphiques d'ATI n'étaient certes pas des foudres de guerre, mais on ne pouvait pas les qualifier de médiocres.

Ces chipset ont été LE cadeau empoisonné apporté par Intel. Quand on voit que certains en sont obligés à acheter des MB plus de 1000 euros alors qu'ils sont équipés d'une telle m*rde, je trouve ça triste.

Il y a eu non pas une amélioration, mais une régression.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Je parlais de réactivité  Farfouille un peu sur le net (vire le persil des mirettes) et tu verras que ce modèle 800 MHz n'était pas un foudre de guerre, même à sa sortie.



Le persil je le garde, j'en ai besoin.
Pour ce qui est de la réactivité, on doit pas tous avoir la même notion. Tu dois être un rapide dans ta tête.



Tox a dit:


> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas testé d'iBook, mais travaillé dessus durant 30 mois.



C'est celui qui a la plus grosse qui gagne ?

On est entrain de faire monter la mayo sur des modèles qui ne sont plus d'actualité, hardware comme software.
Tu veux un carambar ?


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Le persil je le garde, j'en ai besoin.
> Pour ce qui est de la réactivité, on doit pas tous avoir la même notion. Tu dois être un rapide dans ta tête.
> 
> 
> ...


Persil, mayo et carambar ??? Et en plus tu y glisses un appendice... Drôle de moeurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Persil, mayo et carambar ??? Et en plus tu y glisses un appendice... Drôle de moeurs



C'est l'effet MacWorld ça.


----------



## bompi (13 Janvier 2008)

L'effet MacWorld a bon dos. Si vous ne voulez pas avoir droit à l'effet _Modérateur_ restez un peu concentré sur l'objet du débat 
Merci.


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Mais c'est sûr qu'il y a quelques véritables accros comme moi, qui ne se sont toujours pas remis de la disparition du PowerBook 12", mais qui garderont toujours espoir. De toute façon, qu'Apple laissent à la concurrence un marché qu'elle a démocratisé et si magnifiquement interprété, c'est un peu bête.


Si c'est bien le successeur du PB 12", je pense que nous serons nombreux à nous lancer.


----------



## superseb (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Si c'est bien le successeur du PB 12", je pense que nous serons nombreux à nous lancer.




lancer sur quoi & avec quoi ?


----------



## youyou54 (13 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Si c'est bien le successeur du PB 12", je pense que nous serons nombreux à nous lancer.


12 pouces pour ma part je trouve cela inutilisable, c'est trop petit.
L'idéal serait juste un Macbook allégé et plus compact (avec moins d'espace autour de l'écran).
Au final ca ferait un 13' mais dont la taille se rapprocherait d'un 12'


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Janvier 2008)

youyou54 a dit:


> 12 pouces pour ma part je trouve cela inutilisable, c'est trop petit.
> L'idéal serait juste un Macbook allégé et plus compact (avec moins d'espace autour de l'écran).
> Au final ca ferait un 13' mais dont la taille se rapprocherait d'un 12'



12" de nos jours on fait ça de la même résolution que le 13", donc...


----------



## twinworld (13 Janvier 2008)

mais pourquoi par "ultra" tout le monde semble entendre "grandeur d'écran plus petite" ? Parce que par "ultra" j'attends surtout qu'il soit plus léger.


----------



## tarte en pion ! (13 Janvier 2008)

Oui bien sûr... plus petit et léger ! 
...Et beau ! 

...et c'est mon 100ème message !


----------



## CBi (13 Janvier 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> mais pourquoi par "ultra" tout le monde semble entendre "grandeur d'écran plus petite" ? Parce que par "ultra" j'attends surtout qu'il soit plus léger.



C'est probablement ce que Apple a aussi en tête en utilisant le mot "Air", mais l'offre actuelle des ultraportables Sony type U et autres, ce sont plutôt des machines qui ressemblent à un (très) gros Palm =





Ceci dit, j'espère moi aussi que l'on évitera une sorte de iPod Touch Pro. 
L'idéal en termes de format restant pour moi mon ancien Sharp Mebius 


Moins de 1 kg, moins de 1cm d'épaisseur (clavier rentrant dans la machine quand on replie l'écran), et A4 pour les dimensions L x l !


----------



## Velvar (15 Janvier 2008)

de toute façon le macbook air est confirmé...

reste a voir ce qu'il y'a de nouveau..


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

Velvar a dit:


> de toute façon le macbook air est confirmé...
> 
> reste a voir ce qu'il y'a de nouveau..




Confirmé ?


----------



## bill clinton (15 Janvier 2008)

Ahhh j'en peux plus d'attendre... moi j'aimerais bien un portable hyper léger, avec un bel ecran, et une mémoire flash,... gonflé en ram pour faire tourner final cut pro ! et paf !  

Mais pitié, pas de glossy !!!! :rateau:


----------



## David_b (15 Janvier 2008)

bill clinton a dit:


> Mais pitié, pas de glossy !!!! :rateau:



ca semble mal barré si la news macGé se confirme 
en même temps, point de vue marketing ça le fait : "le MB Air : pour bosser et se refaire une beauté en déplacement. Grâce à son écran miroir intégré"


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Confirmé ?


ou ça ?


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

Salut,

je sais pas vous, mais personnellement, je trouve que MacBook Air ça ne sonne pas très bien...

@+
iota


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

naas a dit:


> ou ça ?



Faut demander à Velvar !


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je sais pas vous, mais personnellement, je trouve que MacBook Air ça ne sonne pas très bien...
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord ! c'est pas top comme nom


----------



## fredintosh (15 Janvier 2008)

Moi, ça me fait penser à _Nike Air_... Peut-être voulu ?


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2008)

Par contre MacBook Nano, cela sonne plutôt bien


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Janvier 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Moi, ça me fait penser à _Nike Air_... Peut-être voulu ?



Moi ce qui m'embete c'est que si je n'ai pas de lecteur optique......ben c'est triste 

Enfin sauf s'il est à 600


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> Faut demander à Velvar !



Oui parce que appleinsider, engadget, gizmodo, wired, et même village magazine n'en parlent :bebe:


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Janvier 2008)

Ou "AirBook" nan ?


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est pour ce soir????!!!!

Sinon pour le nom, il me semble (il suffit de chercher) que le nom MacPro par exemple a été critiqué avant qu'il sorte... Et d'autres. Mais on s'y fait, et la pub et la présentation d'Apple font tout passer. 

@pim : Tu peux déjà aller te réfugier dans la forêt ! Non, sans portable, non.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (15 Janvier 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Ou "AirBook" nan ?


Hello!
Je ne pense pas.
S. Job avait signalé lors d'une Keynote que le "Mac" devait apparaître dans les noms de toute la gamme d'ordinateurs Apple.


----------



## moonwalk9r (15 Janvier 2008)

bouc_en_kilt a dit:


> Hello!
> Je ne pense pas.
> S. Job avait signalé lors d'une Keynote que le "Mac" devait apparaître dans les noms de toute la gamme d'ordinateurs Apple.



C'est pas faux, mais vu que ce n'était pas le cas avant, je me suis peut-être que...


----------



## littlemac (15 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

la page sur l'apple store us du MacBookAir aurait été accessible une 20aine de minutes...







Désolé si ça a déjà été posté.

LittleMac​


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est un fake surtout . C'est un simple MacBook noir .


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Janvier 2008)

Je ne retiens qu'une chose : C'est que ce fake (si c'en est un, ce qui a l'_*air*_...) a une bonne carte graphique, ce que j'attends.


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

tarte%en%pion a dit:


> Je ne retiens qu'une chose : C'est que ce fake (si c'en est un, ce qui a l'_*air*_...) a une bonne carte graphique, ce que j'attends.


Faut pas rêver.
Les ultra-portables sont les candidats parfaits pour les solutions intégrées qui consomment et chauffent peu.
Et faut pas non plus espérer un Core 2 Duo à 2.8GHz qui a un TDP trop élevé pour ce type de machine (surtout si elle est aussi fine qu'annoncée).

@+
iota


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est ce que je me suis dit apèrs coup quand j'ai vu les 2.8Ghz!!!!! C'est trop pour être vrai, c'est clair.


----------



## littlemac (15 Janvier 2008)

Pour ceux qui n'avaient pas remarqué, il y a aussi l'apparition d'un moniteur 40" sur la capture.

LittleMac​


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

Facile de reconnaitre le fake Apple ne vendra jamais de la mémoire (disque SSD) à ce prix, c'est tout simplement contre leurs traditions


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Janvier 2008)

+1! 
De plus l'image à côté représente un disque dur...euh imposant !
EDIT : un disque 2.5" standard quoi.
Ce que j'adore c'est le texte qui tente à croire que c'est avec un disque SSD que t'as le plus ample espace de stockage! 
EDIT 2 : J'adore aussi le look qui est plastique, or pour cette finisse faut de l'alu...


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

Oui bien d'accord sur le prix de la ssd :bebe: et puis sincèrement je n'ai jamais vu de fuites de l'apple store :mouais:


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

Si cet ultraportable est si fin qu'annoncé, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit difficile de le mettre à jour après coup (augmentation du disque dur, augmentation mémoire, etc...).

Il y a des chances que le disque SSD soit simplement un ensemble de puces soudées sur la carte mère.

@+
iota


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Il y a des chances que le disque SSD soit simplement un ensemble de puces soudées sur la carte mère.


Pour économiser les connecteurs, autant en terme de place que de coût


----------



## blafoot (15 Janvier 2008)

Vous avez déja vu des nouveaux produits livrés sous 24h ?


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

blafoot a dit:


> Vous avez déja vu des nouveaux produits livrés sous 24h ?



oui


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2008)

blafoot a dit:


> Vous avez déja vu des nouveaux produits livrés sous 24h ?


t'en peux plus, avoue !


----------



## blafoot (15 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> t'en peux plus, avoue !



euuuh .... non 

La seule chose qui m'intéresserait a cette keynote ce sont des nouveautés logicielles ... ^^ matériel j'ai ce qui faut


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

blafoot a dit:


> euuuh .... non
> 
> La seule chose qui m'intéresserait a cette keynote ce sont des nouveautés logicielles ... ^^ matériel j'ai ce qui faut



En voilà un qui n'est pas loin de la vraie sagesse


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

Voilà. La VRAIE version de Leopard manque, et ce n'est pas peu de le dire... 

Ce serait bien que l'on est une version de MacOS X digne de ce nom.


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2008)

ce nouveau portable est magnifique, et pour 1700 euros c'est raisonnable, quelqu'un aurais un équivalent pc pour comparer les prix ?


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

On pouvait difficilement rêver mieux, sauf pour le disque de 1,8"... y'a pas encore de modèle 4200 tr/min ? Cette vitesse de rotation ne m'a pas laissé de souvenirs impérissables sur iBook 12"    Certes il y a le second modèle avec SSD, mais cela double presque le prix !


----------



## tarte en pion ! (15 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de rentrer et tape www.apple.com .  J'ai failli tomber sous le coup ! 
Bon, plus sérieusement, je suis triste de l'abandon du Firewire... donc je verrai... mais il en jette le coco ! Une idée de l'autonomie avec le disque SSD ?


----------



## iota (15 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Si cet ultraportable est si fin qu'annoncé, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit difficile de le mettre à jour après coup (augmentation du disque dur, augmentation mémoire, etc...).


Bon, à priori, on peut rien changé (facilement) dessus après coup.

@+
iota


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

Ben voilà vous l'avez votre ultra portable et moi j'ai toujours pas ma X.5.2 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Pas très révolutionnaire leur truc. 
Les photos/vidéos font pas bander. 

Pratique comme bécane d'appoint en plus d'une machine de bureau. Pi' pas grand chose de plus.
Pas de réel Multitouch, SSD cher, design bouof. Ils se sont pas foulés.

On dirai un truc pondu en 1 semaine par un ingé stagiaire.

Pi' la keynote laisse sur sa faim. Jobs parle pas des autres machines, pas d'écrans.
Faut espérer qu'il s'occupera de ça avant 2010.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

C'est ce que l'on appelle des réactions à chaud. Attendons les premiers tests, quand même, avant de s'exciter. 

Par contre, toujours pas de màj de l'OS, je trouve ça léger. Faut dire que Leopard est tellement pourri qu'il y a du boulot...

Mais bon, tant qu'il y a l'iPhone et iTunes pour se faire des c*uilles en or...


----------



## xao85 (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est ce que l'on appelle des réactions à chaud. Attendons les premiers tests, quand même, avant de s'exciter.
> 
> Par contre, toujours pas de màj de l'OS, je trouve ça léger. Faut dire que Leopard est tellement pourri qu'il y a du boulot...
> 
> Mais bon, tant qu'il y a l'iPhone et iTunes pour se faire des c*uilles en or...



Divoli fait péter ton 8000e post! :rateau: 

Moi franchement je le trouve beau! Tout en finesse!


----------



## pim (15 Janvier 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Pas très révolutionnaire leur truc.
> Les photos/vidéos font pas bander.
> 
> design bouof. Ils se sont pas foulés.
> ...



Ce qu'il faut pas lire. Ça c'est du beau troll. Toute l'industrie informatique peut aller se rhabiller, et ce serait la création d'une semaine d'un ingé stagiaire ?!

En tout cas, on peut dire que les bâches, tu sais les envoyer ! Tu aurais ton rôle dans Brice de Nice !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas lire. Ça c'est du beau troll. Toute l'industrie informatique peut aller se rhabiller, et ce serait la création d'une semaine d'un ingé stagiaire ?!
> 
> En tout cas, on peut dire que les bâches, tu sais les envoyer ! Tu aurais ton rôle dans Brice de Nice !



Comme le dit Divoli, c'est des réactions à chaud. 
C'est une belle machine, mieux en tout cas que ce qui se fait du côté des pc. 
Je reste cependant déçu, Apple peut faire bien mieux en matière d'innovations. 
J'ai véritablement l'impression qu'ils se sont pas foulé plus que ça. 

Pi' ne pas mettre à jour le MacBookPro (que *J'*attendais), ça me frustre.


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

pim a dit:


> Ce qu'il faut pas lire. Ça c'est du beau troll.



Du beau troll ! :mouais: Ben c'est la meilleure, celle-là. 

Explique moi, par exemple:

Pourquoi la version de Leopard est toujours aussi pourrie, à tel point que je n'ose pas l'installer ailleurs que sur un DD externe ?
On doit attendre la semaine des 36 jours pour avoir une version correcte ? Hormis OS X 10.0 et 10.1, je n'ai jamais vu ça. 

Pourquoi la résolution de l'iSight de mon MBP dernier modèle est toujours bridée ?
Je dois attendre OS 10.46 pour espérer un déblocage ?

Et je parle de matériels déjà commercialisés...


Concernant le MB air, on en sait rien, c'est peut-être une énorme bouse hyper fragile et truffée de problèmes qui va faire la joie des SAV. Donc méfiance...


----------



## huexley (15 Janvier 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant le MB air, on en sait rien, c'est peut-être une énorme bouse hyper fragile et truffée de problèmes qui va faire la joie des SAV. Donc méfiance...



hey j'ai le droit de gagner ma croûte


----------



## divoli (15 Janvier 2008)

huexley a dit:


> hey j'ai le droit de gagner ma croûte



Voilà. Plus Huexley est content, plus on peut s'inquiéter sur la fiabilité de ce machin. 

 Et il a l'air hyper content.


----------



## yret (15 Janvier 2008)

Bon ... on ferme ! l'ultra-portable étant sorti...


----------

